# Zelensky: "Rinunciamo alla Crimea. Ma sono presidente Ucraina, non di mini-Ucraina."



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Zelensky ritira la pretesa di riconsegna della Crimea avanzata nelle settimane scorse, dicendo di essere disposto ad accettare un accordo di pace di compromesso con la Russia se le forze di Mosca si ritirassero sulle posizioni del 23 febbraio.
"I canali diplomatici non sono bruciati, apriamo a una pace di compromesso. Ma sono stato eletto dal popolo ucraino presidente dell'Ucraina, non presidente della mini Ucraina."
Capo ufficio ucraino apre anche su Donbass:
"Luhansk, Donetsk e Crimea sono questioni impegnative che devono essere discusse direttamente dai due presidenti Zelensky e Putin. Il presidente dell'Ucraina è pronto a farlo"

Secondo fonti ucraine sarebbe stata colpita una seconda fregata russa.

Nel frattempo Orban stoppa l'UE sull'embargo al petrolio russo.
"Abbiamo detto sì a tutti i cinque pacchetti di sanzioni, ma io sono stato chiaro dall'inizio: c'è una linea rossa che l'Ungheria non oltrepassa, e quella linea rossa è il settore dell'energia.
Non invieremo armi all'Ucraina. Questa è una guerra tra la Russia e l'Ucraina, non è la nostra guerra"

Reuters. "Alla parata del 9 maggio ci sarà l' aereo 80 'Doomsday, che trasporterebbe i vertici russi in caso di guerra nucleare e catastrofe mondiale, diventando il centro di comando di Putin."


----------



## Stex (6 Maggio 2022)

Orban è furbo e intelligente


----------



## fabri47 (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky ritira la pretesa di riconsegna della Crimea avanzata nelle settimane scorse, dicendo di essere disposto ad accettare un accordo di pace di compromesso con la Russia se le forze di Mosca si ritirassero sulle posizioni del 23 febbraio.
> "I canali diplomatici non sono bruciati, apriamo a una pace di compromesso. Ma sono stato eletto dal popolo ucraino presidente dell'Ucraina, non presidente della mini Ucraina."
> 
> Secondo fonti ucraine sarebbe stata colpita una seconda fregata russa.
> ...


Significa che le cose si stanno mettendo male per loro, altro che vittoria dell'Ucraina.


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

quindi secondo lui dovrebbero aver speso miliardi e migliaia di morti per la Crimea che è già annessa ufficialmente alla Russia da 8 anni ?
non perde la vena comica...

nel mentre dice scemenze per 150 euro quelli che lui chiama suoi concittadini, senza tuttavia far nulla per loro, stanno lasciando l'Ucraina per diventare cittadini russi o vivere nel Donbass indipendente.
alcuni lo fanno pure senza avere il sussidio...


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Significa che le cose si stanno mettendo male per loro, altro che vittoria dell'Ucraina.


Ma l’ucraina non vincerà mai, sta solo allungando l’agonia. Il babbeo ci sta arrivando piano piano, serve solo che capisca che il donbas è perso. Forse in un paio di mesi ci arriva?


----------



## Swaitak (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky ritira la pretesa di riconsegna della Crimea avanzata nelle settimane scorse, dicendo di essere disposto ad accettare un accordo di pace di compromesso con la Russia se le forze di Mosca si ritirassero sulle posizioni del 23 febbraio.
> "I canali diplomatici non sono bruciati, apriamo a una pace di compromesso. Ma sono stato eletto dal popolo ucraino presidente dell'Ucraina, non presidente della mini Ucraina."
> 
> Secondo fonti ucraine sarebbe stata colpita una seconda fregata russa.
> ...


la palla passa allo zio Joe.
Vedremo se Orban sarà di parola o si piega come il crucco fra 2 giorni, in ogni caso lo quoto al 120%


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky ritira la pretesa di riconsegna della Crimea avanzata nelle settimane scorse, dicendo di essere disposto ad accettare un accordo di pace di compromesso con la Russia se le forze di Mosca si ritirassero sulle posizioni del 23 febbraio.
> "I canali diplomatici non sono bruciati, apriamo a una pace di compromesso. Ma sono stato eletto dal popolo ucraino presidente dell'Ucraina, non presidente della mini Ucraina."
> 
> Secondo fonti ucraine sarebbe stata colpita una seconda fregata russa.
> ...



*Capo ufficio ucraino apre anche su Donbass:
"Luhansk, Donetsk e Crimea sono questioni impegnative che devono essere discusse direttamente dai due presidenti Zelensky e Putin. Il presidente dell'Ucraina è pronto a farlo"*


----------



## Andris (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Capo ufficio ucraino apre anche su Donbass:
> "Luhansk, Donetsk e Crimea sono questioni impegnative che devono essere discusse direttamente dai due presidenti Zelensky e Putin. Il presidente dell'Ucraina è pronto a farlo"*


telefonata da Washington e cambieranno parere di nuovo...


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Capo ufficio ucraino apre anche su Donbass:
> "Luhansk, Donetsk e Crimea sono questioni impegnative che devono essere discusse direttamente dai due presidenti Zelensky e Putin. Il presidente dell'Ucraina è pronto a farlo"*


Qui si misurano le reali intenzioni di Putin. Raggiungerebbe il 100% degli obiettivi pre-conflitto.. se non cessa le ostilità la maschera sarà definitivamente caduta.


----------



## Swaitak (6 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> telefonata da Washington e cambieranno parere di nuovo...


magari dalla nuova portavoce con caratteristiche importanti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> magari dalla nuova portavoce con caratteristiche importanti



Ho appena letto...


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Capo ufficio ucraino apre anche su Donbass:
> "Luhansk, Donetsk e Crimea sono questioni impegnative che devono essere discusse direttamente dai due presidenti Zelensky e Putin. Il presidente dell'Ucraina è pronto a farlo"*


Ma va, zelecoso é già il nuovo presidente russo, entro 2 mesi conquista Mosca


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Guerra finire quando Usa dire.
Bamboccio.
Intanto goditi la mini Ucraina con mln di ucraini che se ne sono andati e solo macerie, quando sarà il tempo di ricostruire nessuno ti darà niente perché mica sono armi da dare.
Li hanno scelti proprio bene, dei fessi che vogliono solo armi, possono anche vivere in mezzo alle macerie e usare i civili come scudi umani ma finché ci sono armi la pace è in arrivo, quando a loro in realtà frega solo di accoppare e ricevere mlrd in armamenti che prima, ufficialmente, non potevano ricevere.
Gli americani spediscono armi a volontà, hanno messo l'Ue contro la Russia, la loro guerra è vinta, il mondo è diventato russofobo e pure nello sport sono stati tolti di mezzo dopo aver partecipato per anni come comitato olimpico, niente più mondiali, né ci calcio né di volley, sono stati eslusi da tutto e finché ci sarà guerra ci sarà la fake narrativa del termine del rapporto commerciale con loro su alcune materie prime, ma bisogna fare in fretta perché alle aziende non va fatto sapere che poi toccherà pagare di più e non di meno, che soluzioni di secondo livello non sono mai migliori delle soluzioni primarie, ma finché si parla di mascherine e di obblighi estivi tutto va bene madama la marchesa, si procede cautamente giostrando e abbellendo a dovere la narrativa migliore, più efficace.
Detto questo, la Russia rimane lì, l'Italia invece verrà spazzata via dalla crisi come tutta l'UE, immersi nell'europeismo a tutti costi e nella presa per il culo continua, quanto meno da noi che abbiamo degli incapaci corrotti ancora attaccati all'osso.


----------



## Sam (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky ritira la pretesa di riconsegna della Crimea avanzata nelle settimane scorse, dicendo di essere disposto ad accettare un accordo di pace di compromesso con la Russia se le forze di Mosca si ritirassero sulle posizioni del 23 febbraio.
> "I canali diplomatici non sono bruciati, apriamo a una pace di compromesso. Ma sono stato eletto dal popolo ucraino presidente dell'Ucraina, non presidente della mini Ucraina."
> Capo ufficio ucraino apre anche su Donbass:
> "Luhansk, Donetsk e Crimea sono questioni impegnative che devono essere discusse direttamente dai due presidenti Zelensky e Putin. Il presidente dell'Ucraina è pronto a farlo"
> ...



Quindi ricapitoliamo, per chi se lo fosse perso:
- La Russia doveva fallire a causa delle pericolosissime sanzioni imposte. Un default assicurato dicevano i super-ANAListi esperti. Probabilmente gli stessi che dicevano che la pandemia degli starnuti era causata da pangolini malaticci che si aggiravano per i mercatini di Wuhan;
- La Russia nella terra delle badanti era destinata a prendere mazzate, al punto che le dichiarazioni di Putin sul Donbass erano segno di sconfitta;
- Quella della Russia in Ucraina era una vittoria di Pirro (ma come? non erano stati sconfitti?);
- La strategia del pagamento in rubli per il gas era solo propaganda;
- I russi avrebbero finito le munizioni e avrebbero dovuto usare dei vecchi cheat per la PS2 per ottenere quelle infinite.

Devo dire che, in quanto a sequela di scemenze, non sfigurano minimamente con la finta pandemia.
Anzi, devo dire che la loro breve durata le ha rese più interessanti da leggere.
Il COVIDDI aveva anche stancato, visto che ormai era diventato un brodo troppo allungato.


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Qui si misurano le reali intenzioni di Putin. Raggiungerebbe il 100% degli obiettivi pre-conflitto.. se non cessa le ostilità la maschera sarà definitivamente caduta.


L'obiettivo di Putin era Kiev.


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky ritira la pretesa di riconsegna della Crimea avanzata nelle settimane scorse, dicendo di essere disposto ad accettare un accordo di pace di compromesso con la Russia se le forze di Mosca si ritirassero sulle posizioni del 23 febbraio.
> "I canali diplomatici non sono bruciati, apriamo a una pace di compromesso. Ma sono stato eletto dal popolo ucraino presidente dell'Ucraina, non presidente della mini Ucraina."
> Capo ufficio ucraino apre anche su Donbass:
> "Luhansk, Donetsk e Crimea sono questioni impegnative che devono essere discusse direttamente dai due presidenti Zelensky e Putin. Il presidente dell'Ucraina è pronto a farlo"
> ...


Sulla nave affondata, zero prove finora. Gira un video su Twitter ma probabilmente è di un videogioco.


----------



## ROQ (6 Maggio 2022)

"fare il presidente dell'ucraina" significa rappresentare tutti, non massacrare i russofoni in stile poroshenko.

Sta concedendo il nulla, la crimea è già russa a tutti gli effetti, cioè è come se io vado dal marito della mia ex di 10 anni fa, innamorata di lui, e gli dico "ti concedo di sposarla" , ridicolo. E pure parte dell'est a causa di quello che i pupazzi come lui hanno fatto negli ultimi 8 anni. Li sara determininante l'autodeterminazione dei popoli, che dopo questi anni credo sia sulla stessa linea d'onda della crimea. Mi incuriosisce la situazione di Odessa, dove forse c'è più divisione, ma alcuni dei più grandi crimini contro i russofoni sono successi li. Al limite si può discutere su quello, non su Dombass o Crimea. Se non è soltanto un pupazzo drogato (ma lo è) deve semplicemente dire "rinunciamo alla nato, al riarmo nucleare e al rompere i ******** a chi non vuole immerdarsi in europa", poi se vuole suicidare il paese entrando in europa, danneggiando anche noi, è libero di farlo, alla russia non frega niente. Cioè umanamente dispiace, ma tanto è un mondo di *****


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sulla nave affondata, zero prove finora. Gira un video su Twitter ma probabilmente è di un videogioco.



Per caso è quello nell'homepage di repubblica? 

Sarebbe una figura di melma senza precedenti...


----------



## Sam (6 Maggio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Qui si misurano le reali intenzioni di Putin. Raggiungerebbe il 100% degli obiettivi pre-conflitto.. se non cessa le ostilità la maschera sarà definitivamente caduta.


E perché si dovrebbe fermare proprio adesso che ha vinto la guerra?
Perché è palese che la guerra sia vinta dai Russi, visto che lo stallo (altresì detto vittoria tattica) avvantaggia i russi che continuano ad avere introiti economici con il gas, mentre l'Ucraina riceve qualche fucile vecchio e un paio di calci in culo dall'Europa occidentale e democratica amicona, e dai loro padroni americani.

Solo perché il ballerino ebreo, ora che ha capito che il suo culo è sulla graticola perché non lo salverà nessuno, ha deciso di accettare condizioni che LUI reputa favorevoli?
In guerra le condizioni le detta chi vince, non chi perde.

Queste condizioni potevano essere un buon compromesso a Febbraio, quando io e pochi altri qui dentro dicemmo esattamente che per evitare il disastro bisognava sedersi ad un tavolo con i russi, smilitarizzando l'Ucraina, rendendola neutrale per Costituzione e bandendola dall'ingresso nella NATO e nell'UE.
Solo così si sarebbe messo Mosca di fronte alle sue responsabilità, perché con un'Ucraina neutrale, non ci sarebbe potuta essere nessuna denuncia di interferenza da parte di Putin, ma al contempo avresti ottenuto una vittoria importante, perché non avresti consegnato il porto di Odessa e il Mar Nero alla flotta russa, ma avresti ottenuto una zona franca.
Ma secondo gli analisti da quattro soldi, che intascano assegni dai giudei di Washington, bisogna combattere per l'esportazione della democrazia.

Ed eccovi servita la situazione attuale, con gli occidentali che se la stanno facendo sotto, perché hanno capito che l'Ucraina sta per cadere, e tra poco cadrà anche la Moldavia, portando il Mar Nero nella quasi totalità sotto il controllo russo.

La cosa bella è che se si studiasse la Storia davvero, certe cose risulterebbero talmente ovvie che non ci sarebbe nemmeno bisogno di aprire dei thread per discuterne.
Ma invece si sa che è meglio studiarla da Topolino, così da millantare scempiaggini su sanzioni, dittature e pseudo-pacifisti anglo-americani alla Chamberlain o alla Roosevelt.


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per caso è quello nell'homepage di repubblica?
> 
> Sarebbe una figura di melma senza precedenti...


Sì..dicono Arma 3. Cmq non ci dà la certezza. Per adesso non è una prova affidabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

*Reuters. "Alla parata del 9 maggio ci sarà l' aereo 80 'Doomsday, che trasporterebbe i vertici russi in caso di guerra nucleare e catastrofe mondiale, diventando il centro di comando di Putin."*


----------



## Raryof (6 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E perché si dovrebbe fermare proprio adesso che ha vinto la guerra?
> Perché è palese che la guerra sia vinta dai Russi, visto che lo stallo (altresì detto vittoria tattica) avvantaggia i russi che continuano ad avere introiti economici con il gas, mentre l'Ucraina riceve qualche fucile vecchio e un paio di calci in culo dall'Europa occidentale e democratica amicona, e dai loro padroni americani.
> 
> Solo perché il ballerino ebreo, ora che ha capito che il suo culo è sulla graticola perché non lo salverà nessuno, ha deciso di accettare condizioni che LUI reputa favorevoli?
> ...


Il problema è che a febbraio questi asini pensavano di avere garanzie infinite non solo riguardo il supporto bellico ma pure economico, si aspettavano una veloce entrata nella Nato, nell'Ue, si aspettavano di avere la chiappe al sicuro perché tanto dietro c'erano gli stessi che per anni gli hanno fatto credere che sì, l'entrata nella meravigliosa Ue sarebbe stata possibile, invece adesso si ritrovano a combattere una guerra che hanno già perso ma con armi infinite, come quando a Gta usi i cheat e ammazzi gente a caso però poi le missioni nemmeno riesci a farle perché sei incapace, sono stati usati perché inutili ma utili, perché stanno reggendo un gioco più grande di loro dove il nemico numero 1, Putin, è stato messo in cima alla lista dei nemici mondiali, un grande colpo degli americani che per una volta non mettono in cima alla lista il solito beduino nascosto in qualche caverna di cui frega peni a nessuno.
E a parte tutto, nemmeno si sarebbero potuti permettere di arrendersi subito perché contava entrare in guerra e far marciare l'industria delle armi che per anni è stata buona, in quel caso ha fatto il suo l'orgoglio ucraino e 8 anni di guerriglia, tutto faceva presagire che una bella guerra sarebbe stata possibile, una volta partito il conflitto non è rimasto che spedire armi, rendere l'Ucraina un misero paese distrutto e far sì che l'intelligentissima Ue potesse avere il tempo di staccarsi ufficialmente dalla Russia, ci vogliono mesi di narrativa per questo, ci vuole che la guerra vada avanti e che nessuno si faccia troppe domande sui costi, tanto è colpa della guerra non nostra giusto?
Bisogna fare in fretta perché ad un certo punto la Russia vincerà, noi avremo preso dentro 200-250k ucraini (cioè obbiettivo primario del governo dei migliori) e nessuno potrà più parlare di Russia cattiva o da evitare visto che i rapporti poi dovranno tornare normali, se chi sarà al governo non lo farà sarà un macello, per cui è necessario che quanto prima questo governo salti perché sta mandando alla distruzione insensata un paese che doveva rimanere neutrale e che doveva curare in primis i propri interessi nazionali, invece abbiamo tenuto un ceffo come Mattarella e ci siamo messi nelle mani di gente che ha scelto di fare la guerra lasciando morire molte aziende.


----------



## Gunnar67 (6 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Significa che le cose si stanno mettendo male per loro, altro che vittoria dell'Ucraina.


Per riconquistare la Crimea (persa dal 2014) avrebbero bisogno di una decina di battaglioni corazzati che semplicemente non hanno. Non sta concedendo nulla di quello che non aveva. Se restassero sui confini di febbraio sarebbe una vittoria, perché vorrebbe dire che i Russi avrebbero fatto tutto sto casino per niente.


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

Cmq Zelensky sta dicendo le stesse cose che diceva sempre...prima vi ritirate e poi trattiamo la questione Crimea e le Repubbliche separatiste. Ogni altro territorio occupato è fuori discussione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quindi ricapitoliamo, per chi se lo fosse perso:
> - La Russia doveva fallire a causa delle pericolosissime sanzioni imposte. Un default assicurato dicevano i super-ANAListi esperti. Probabilmente gli stessi che dicevano che la pandemia degli starnuti era causata da pangolini malaticci che si aggiravano per i mercatini di Wuhan;
> - La Russia nella terra delle badanti era destinata a prendere mazzate, al punto che le dichiarazioni di Putin sul Donbass erano segno di sconfitta;
> - Quella della Russia in Ucraina era una vittoria di Pirro (ma come? non erano stati sconfitti?);
> ...


Mi sembra logico che sanzioni avranno un qualche effetto nel tempo, credere siano un "arma" efficace da subito non ha senso.

Attualmente la Russia ha ottenuto dei risultati considerevoli solo a sud, se la guerra dovesse finire con l'occupazione del territorio occupato ad oggi non sarebbe una gran vittoria. L'Ucraina resterebbe in orbita occidentale con Svezia e Finlandia verso la NATO, senza considerare i problemi economici che arriveranno quando molte delle nazioni europee inizieranno gradualmente a distaccarsi dalla dipendenza energetica russa.

Però capisco che sia più bello spernacchiare l'occidente per partito preso. La realtà poi dice altro...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky ritira la pretesa di riconsegna della Crimea avanzata nelle settimane scorse, dicendo di essere disposto ad accettare un accordo di pace di compromesso con la Russia se le forze di Mosca si ritirassero sulle posizioni del 23 febbraio.
> "I canali diplomatici non sono bruciati, apriamo a una pace di compromesso. Ma sono stato eletto dal popolo ucraino presidente dell'Ucraina, non presidente della mini Ucraina."
> Capo ufficio ucraino apre anche su Donbass:
> "Luhansk, Donetsk e Crimea sono questioni impegnative che devono essere discusse direttamente dai due presidenti Zelensky e Putin. Il presidente dell'Ucraina è pronto a farlo"
> ...




Putin non accetterà mai solo la Crimea.


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E perché si dovrebbe fermare proprio adesso che ha vinto la guerra?
> Perché è palese che la guerra sia vinta dai Russi, visto che lo stallo (altresì detto vittoria tattica) avvantaggia i russi che continuano ad avere introiti economici con il gas, mentre l'Ucraina riceve qualche fucile vecchio e un paio di calci in culo dall'Europa occidentale e democratica amicona, e dai loro padroni americani.
> 
> Solo perché il ballerino ebreo, ora che ha capito che il suo culo è sulla graticola perché non lo salverà nessuno, ha deciso di accettare condizioni che LUI reputa favorevoli?
> ...


Misurare le reali intenzioni di Putin non significa stabilire chi vince e chi perde..per quello credo ahimè tu stia correndo un po’ troppo, ci vorrà parecchio tempo per decifrare vinti e vincitori reali di questa storia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> *Queste condizioni potevano essere un buon compromesso a Febbraio, quando io e pochi altri qui dentro dicemmo esattamente che per evitare il disastro bisognava sedersi ad un tavolo con i russi, smilitarizzando l'Ucraina, rendendola neutrale per Costituzione e bandendola dall'ingresso nella NATO e nell'UE.*
> Solo così si sarebbe messo Mosca di fronte alle sue responsabilità, perché con un'Ucraina neutrale, non ci sarebbe potuta essere nessuna denuncia di interferenza da parte di Putin, ma al contempo avresti ottenuto una vittoria importante, perché non avresti consegnato il porto di Odessa e il Mar Nero alla flotta russa, ma avresti ottenuto una zona franca.
> Ma secondo gli analisti da quattro soldi, che intascano assegni dai giudei di Washington, bisogna combattere per l'esportazione della democrazia.
> 
> ...



Invece per alcuni era meglio reagire,perchè non si poteva lasciare Putin impunito dopo le velate minacce di bomba atomica


----------



## Sam (6 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sembra logico che sanzioni avranno un qualche effetto nel tempo, credere siano un "arma" efficace da subito non ha senso.


Le sanzioni non sono mai state efficaci né nel breve né nel lungo termine, visto che nel lungo termine le sanzioni vengono abolite o aggirate ancora di più, per salvaguardare interessi economici ben più grandi di qualche badante senza casa.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Attualmente la Russia ha ottenuto dei risultati considerevoli solo a sud, se la guerra dovesse finire con l'occupazione del territorio occupato ad oggi non sarebbe una gran vittoria.


Al contrario, è una vittoria schiacciante, perché ha dimostrato di poter ribaltare lo status quo americano come e quando gli pare, senza che nessuno dica o faccia nulla perché un paese come l'Ucraina non vale e non varrà mai alcuna escalation.
Non è solo una vittoria militare, ma ideologica, perché di fatto fa da apripista per altri paesi con interessi militari e geopolitici ben precisi.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina resterebbe in orbita occidentale con Svezia e Finlandia verso la NATO, senza considerare i problemi economici che arriveranno quando molte delle nazioni europee inizieranno gradualmente a distaccarsi dalla dipendenza energetica russa.


L'Ucraina non è più in orbita occidentale ormai, è solo abbandonata a se stessa, con finte rassicurazioni da parte di paesi alleati solo di nome, ma che di fatto non faranno nulla per salvarla dalla resa incondizionata a cui sta arrivando.
Tra l'altro i problemi economici sul taglio della fornitura di gas all'Europa occidentale sono fasulli quanto i fantomatici problemi di chi esce dall'Euro.
La Russia è già pronta a tagliare il gas all'Europa e l'ha dimostrato imponendo il pagamento in rubli. Di fatto, chi si è inginocchiato non è Mosca, ma Bruxelles.
Bisognerà vedere invece SE Bruxelles avrà il coraggio di tagliare i ponti con Mosca. Io personalmente non lo credo.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Però capisco che sia più bello spernacchiare l'occidente per partito preso. La realtà poi dice altro...


Spernacchiare per partito preso?
Perdonami, Darren, ma la realtà dice che, al netto della propaganda che dice Putin ha fallito miseramente, la verità è che l'Occidente ha preso uno schiaffo in Ucraina che non si vedeva dai tempi dell'Afghanistan.
Se anche la guerra finisse adesso, se anche Putin si ritirasse avrebbe ottenuto una vittoria strategica enorme.
Di fatto, l'Occidente sarebbe OBBLIGATO a riconoscere la Crimea e il Dombass alla Russia, quindi addio status di occupazione. Il referendum sarebbe dichiarato valido anche per Bruxelles e l'annessione ufficializzata.
E questo, come ho già detto, segna un precedente enorme.
Oltretutto ha ottenuto una vittoria strategica in ambito energetico, perché ha piegato le grandi compagnie europee a pagare in rubli, di fatto piegando gli interessi economici dell'UE a quelli Russi.

Qui non c'è nessuna vittoria dell'Occidente: la scelta è accettare la vittoria tattica Russa o quella militare Russa.
Ma capisco che certe cose faccia male ammetterle.


----------



## Ringhio8 (6 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Le sanzioni non sono mai state efficaci né nel breve né nel lungo termine, visto che nel lungo termine le sanzioni vengono abolite o aggirate ancora di più, per salvaguardare interessi economici ben più grandi di qualche badante senza casa.
> 
> 
> Al contrario, è una vittoria schiacciante, perché ha dimostrato di poter ribaltare lo status quo americano come e quando gli pare, senza che nessuno dica o faccia nulla perché un paese come l'Ucraina non vale e non varrà mai alcuna escalation.
> ...


90 minuti di applausi


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky ritira la pretesa di riconsegna della Crimea avanzata nelle settimane scorse, dicendo di essere disposto ad accettare un accordo di pace di compromesso con la Russia se le forze di Mosca si ritirassero sulle posizioni del 23 febbraio.
> "I canali diplomatici non sono bruciati, apriamo a una pace di compromesso. Ma sono stato eletto dal popolo ucraino presidente dell'Ucraina, non presidente della mini Ucraina."
> Capo ufficio ucraino apre anche su Donbass:
> "Luhansk, Donetsk e Crimea sono questioni impegnative che devono essere discusse direttamente dai due presidenti Zelensky e Putin. Il presidente dell'Ucraina è pronto a farlo"
> ...



Molto furbo Piotr, molto furbo.
Ho già capito che sta facendo.

Un pò in ritardo.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq Zelensky sta dicendo le stesse cose che diceva sempre...prima vi ritirate e poi trattiamo la questione Crimea e le Repubbliche separatiste. Ogni altro territorio occupato è fuori discussione.


Non credo si ritirino senza avere nulla. Quindi questo non accadrà mai è palese


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Le sanzioni non sono mai state efficaci né nel breve né nel lungo termine, visto che nel lungo termine le sanzioni vengono abolite o aggirate ancora di più, per salvaguardare interessi economici ben più grandi di qualche badante senza casa.
> 
> 
> Al contrario, è una vittoria schiacciante, perché ha dimostrato di poter ribaltare lo status quo americano come e quando gli pare, senza che nessuno dica o faccia nulla perché un paese come l'Ucraina non vale e non varrà mai alcuna escalation.
> ...


Ad oggi non vince nessuno, l'occidente si è dimostrato debole, schiavo della Russia per quanto riguarda l'energia.

Gli obiettivi della Russia erano/sono chiari:

- Ucraina sotto la sfera d'influenza russa.

- Annessione delle zone economicamente e strategicamente più interessanti.

- Allontanamento della NATO dai propri Confini.

Di questi obiettivi solo il secondo è raggiungibile e probabilmente ad oggi solo parzialmente.
L'Ucraina con questo governo pur firmando una neutralità resterà comunque una nazione amica dell'Occidente.
Ed invece di allontanare la NATO dai confini ha portato la Finlandia ad entrarvi.

La guerra ancora non è finita, vedremo come si evolverà la situazione. Onestamente non vedo alcun guadagno russo da questa guerra, è un errore che potrebbe costare caro a Putin.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non credo si ritirino senza avere nulla. Quindi questo non accadrà mai è palese


A meno che non accada una catastrofe sul campo di battaglia è impossibile che i russi si ritirino su posizioni ante guerra.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A meno che non accada una catastrofe sul campo di battaglia è impossibile che i russi si ritirino su posizioni ante guerra.


Ma ovvio. Solo pensarlo è ridicolo. Cosa avrebbero ottenuto allora?
Zelensky purtroppo vive completamente fuori dal mondo ahimè


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non vince nessuno, l'occidente si è dimostrato debole, schiavo della Russia per quanto riguarda l'energia.
> 
> Gli obiettivi della Russia erano/sono chiari:
> 
> ...


Sono abbastanza d’accordo, è una situazione decisamente complicata, perché fondamentalmente così non vince nessuno e perdono tutti qualcosa.
Io credo che alla fine Putin otterrà i territori che vuole (suppongo anche Odessa) e lascerà al suo destino quello che rimane dell’Ucraina. Se poi ottenesse la neutralità dell’Ucraina sarebbe sicuramente una vittoria che però gli costerebbe l’inimicizia di tutto l’occidente che sopratutto tenderà a sganciarsi energeticamente dalla Russia. Otterrà una nuova guerra fredda e l’isolazionismo. Lui è il più colpevole ma gli usa non scherzano eh. 
E soprattutto, chi rimarrà fregato è il popolo ucraino….


----------



## Sam (6 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non vince nessuno, l'occidente si è dimostrato debole, schiavo della Russia per quanto riguarda l'energia.
> 
> Gli obiettivi della Russia erano/sono chiari:
> 
> ...


Ma l'Ucraina è destinata a tornare filo-russa. Era, è e rimane una nazione artificiale nata per la volontà dei russi, ed abitata da russi che fanno finta di definirsi un popolo a parte.
Darren, sappiamo entrambi il perché l'Occidente sta continuando questa pantomima in cui fa accanimento terapeutico nei confronti di un regime già morto. E il motivo è che se l'Occidente lascia andare subito Kiev, senza pensare alla strategia di contenimento, i prossimi a cadere nell'impotenza generale sono Taiwan e le Senkaku.
E per quanto riguarda la Finlandia NATO, quand'anche entrasse non cambierebbe nulla, perché anche con l'Articolo 5 nessun paese NATO farà guerra per salvare un altro paese NATO insignificante. Pensi davvero che Washington farebbe guerra se una Slovenia venisse attaccata dalla Serbia? Ma neanche nei sogni più bagnati dei produttori di armi...
Il punto è che Washington sta chiaramente cercando di mandare un messaggio a Xi Jinping, cercando di intimorirlo in una eventuale reazione NATO.
Ma ormai Biden non fa paura nemmeno all'infermiera che gli fa la punturina, e il suo consenso sta crollando in maniera irreversibile.
La Cina sta stando buona e sta guardando lo svolgersi dei fatti, ma sappiamo benissimo che non appena la Russia detterà le condizioni di pace, sarà il loro turno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza d’accordo, è una situazione decisamente complicata, perché fondamentalmente così non vince nessuno e perdono tutti qualcosa.
> Io credo che alla fine Putin otterrà i territori che vuole (suppongo anche Odessa) e lascerà al suo destino quello che rimane dell’Ucraina. Se poi ottenesse la neutralità dell’Ucraina sarebbe sicuramente una vittoria che però gli costerebbe l’inimicizia di tutto l’occidente che sopratutto tenderà a sganciarsi energeticamente dalla Russia. Otterrà una nuova guerra fredda e l’isolazionismo. Lui è il più colpevole ma gli usa non scherzano eh.
> E soprattutto, chi rimarrà fregato è il popolo ucraino….


Perfetto.


----------



## vota DC (6 Maggio 2022)

Comunque la storia della mini Ucraina è vera. Yushenko ha vinto in elezioni con 28 milioni di partecipanti. Zelensky con 18 milioni. Oltretutto Zelensky era fermo a meno di 6 milioni di voti prima del ballottaggio, poi ha fatto accordi SEPARATI con oligarchi, nazifalchi e i partitini di minoranza russa. Un po' come Berlusconi nel 1994 che aveva il polo delle libertà con la Lega e contemporaneamente il polo del buon governo con Alleanza Nazionale perché Bossi lo bruciavano in piazza se veniva fuori che si alleava con i neofascisti. Solo che Zelensky a differenza di Berlusconi lo ha fatto all'insaputa dei suoi interlocutori.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza d’accordo, è una situazione decisamente complicata, perché fondamentalmente così non vince nessuno e perdono tutti qualcosa.
> Io credo che alla fine Putin otterrà i territori che vuole (suppongo anche Odessa) e lascerà al suo destino quello che rimane dell’Ucraina. Se poi ottenesse la neutralità dell’Ucraina sarebbe sicuramente una vittoria che però gli costerebbe l’inimicizia di tutto l’occidente che sopratutto tenderà a sganciarsi energeticamente dalla Russia. Otterrà una nuova guerra fredda e l’isolazionismo. Lui è il più colpevole ma gli usa non scherzano eh.
> E soprattutto, chi rimarrà fregato è il popolo ucraino….





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perfetto.



L'Ucraina piuttosto che lasciare Odessa ai russi, si auto annienta.

Ma vi pare che possa esistere l' Ucraina senza sbocco sul.mare con tutte le materie prime che esporta?

Non accetterà mai con le buone, e avrebbe ragione al 300%


----------



## Albijol (6 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma l'Ucraina è destinata a tornare filo-russa


L'unica cosa certa di questa guerra è che gli ukraini odieranno a morte i russi per l'eternità. Quindi totalmente l'opposto di quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina piuttosto che lasciare Odessa ai russi, si auto annienta.
> 
> Ma vi pare che possa esistere l' Ucraina senza sbocco sul.mare con tutte le materie prime che esporta?
> *
> Non accetterà mai con le buone, e avrebbe ragione al 300%*



E infatti la perderanno come dei somari,poi esporteranno (se avranno ancora qualcosa da esportare) con il trenino Thomas  
Il tutto per la convinzione del "_ci hanno detto che l'ucraina sta per vincere la guerra_"


----------



## Sam (6 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa certa di questa guerra è che gli ukraini odieranno a morte i russi per l'eternità. Quindi totalmente l'opposto di quello che hai scritto.


Stai implicando che il volere degli ucraini conti qualcosa.
Loro sono solo marionette nelle mani di due potenze (USA e Russia) che stanno giocando a chi comanda meglio a botte di propaganda.
Un paio di servizi in stile Formigli o Mentana e vedi come cambiano idea.


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E infatti la perderanno come dei somari,poi esporteranno (se avranno ancora qualcosa da esportare) con il trenino Thomas
> Il tutto per la convinzione del "_ci hanno detto che l'ucraina sta per vincere la guerra_"



Ma pure tu cosi credulone che se Putin la prende, sarebbe stato evitabile trattando?
Non sembri il tipo.

Non perdi migliaia di soldati, mezzi e denaro, per una cosa che non vuoi.

Su, almeno le cose ovvie.

Se i russi arrivano a Odessa, semplicemente era vero il piano di collegare Russia e Transinistria.

Se invece è piu divertente su Intenet prendersi gioco di Piotr, mi sta bene, ma almeno un pò di visione...


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina piuttosto che lasciare Odessa ai russi, si auto annienta.
> 
> Ma vi pare che possa esistere l' Ucraina senza sbocco sul.mare con tutte le materie prime che esporta?
> 
> Non accetterà mai con le buone, e avrebbe ragione al 300%


Ma che deve fare l’ucraina? Per quanto può durare, è destinata perdere. Se i russi non si fermano, Odessa la perderanno. Si fossero fermati prima si sarebbe potuto evitare. Non accetteranno? Si facciano sterminare allora.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa certa di questa guerra è che gli ukraini odieranno a morte i russi per l'eternità. Quindi totalmente l'opposto di quello che hai scritto.


Non esserne così sicuro eh..
Sono legati a doppio filo da sempre, sono la culla della Russia fondamentalmente. Magari il popolo, per anni coverà rancore verso la Russia ma poi passa e soprattutto i governi ucraini andranno da chi gli darà da mangiare…


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma pure tu cosi credulone che se Putin la prende, sarebbe stato evitabile trattando?
> Non sembri il tipo.
> 
> Non perdi migliaia di soldati, mezzi e denaro, per una cosa che non vuoi.
> ...


“Piotr” rimane un babbeo che non sa manco dove è messo ed è completamente manovrato. Secondo me se avesse provato a trattare subito non saremmo arrivati a questo punto ma soprattuto avrebbe sputtanato davanti al mondo il Conte Vlad. Ma appunto parliamo di un babbeo, un comico qualunque (e corrotto)


----------



## pazzomania (6 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma che deve fare l’ucraina? Per quanto può durare, è destinata perdere. Se i russi non si fermano, Odessa la perderanno. Si fossero fermati prima si sarebbe potuto evitare. Non accetteranno? Si facciano sterminare allora.



Ok, ma il.punto non è quello.

Il punto è credere che l' Ucraina abbia mai avuto la minima possibilità di fermare la Russia con le buone.

Non è cosi, ed è ovvio.

Se Putin arriva ad Odessa, con tutti i danni che questo comporterà alla Russia stessa, ci arriverà perche questo era programmato.

Non perché l'Ucraina non ha voluto trattare.

Si continua a dire che la Crimea è gia russa, si continua a dire che il Donbas era già russo, bene, e la Russia ha fatto tutto sto casino per qualcosa che era già loro?
Favole.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, ma il.punto non è quello.
> 
> Il punto è credere che l' Ucraina abbia mai avuto la minima possibilità di fermare la Russia con le buone.
> 
> ...


Non lo sapremo mai questo.
Possiamo solo ipotizzare, la verità non l’abbiamo ne io ne te.
Però se fosse sceso a patti e Putin non avesse accettato, si sarebbe sputtanato completamente e a quel punto si poteva reagire come stanno facendo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma pure tu cosi credulone che se Putin la prende, sarebbe stato evitabile trattando?
> Non sembri il tipo.
> 
> Non perdi migliaia di soldati, mezzi e denaro, per una cosa che non vuoi.
> ...



Guarda che la "visione" la doveva avere il vostro idolo,non noi che commentiamo su milanworld.
Ma vi rendete conto che solo oggi (o ieri,non ricordo la data precisa) ha "ufficializzato",in caso di negoziati,la cessione della Crimea alla Russia ?

Questo vuol dire che ad ogni negoziato fatto fino ad ora,per il santone la crimea era ancora ucraina e non si smuoveva da quella posizione.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma che deve fare l’ucraina? Per quanto può durare, è destinata perdere. Se i russi non si fermano, Odessa la perderanno. Si fossero fermati prima si sarebbe potuto evitare. Non accetteranno? Si facciano sterminare allora.



Gli Usa e la Ue continuano a mentire facendo credere Zelensky che può vincere.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Guarda che la "visione" la doveva avere il vostro idolo,non noi che commentiamo su milanworld.
> Ma vi rendete conto che solo oggi (o ieri,non ricordo la data precisa) ha "ufficializzato",in caso di negoziati,la cessione della Crimea alla Russia ?
> 
> Questo vuol dire che ad ogni negoziato fatto fino ad ora,per il santone la crimea era ancora ucraina e non si smuoveva da quella posizione.


Perfetto.
Meno male che il santone ucraino era pronto a trattare e a fare concessioni


----------



## Sam (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Non perché l'Ucraina non ha voluto trattare.*
> 
> Si continua a dire che la Crimea è gia russa, si continua a dire che il Donbas era già russo, bene, e la Russia ha fatto tutto sto casino per qualcosa che era già loro?
> Favole.


L'errore di fondo è proprio questo: pensare che fosse l'Ucraina a dover trattare.
L'Ucraina qui ha voce in capitolo quanto la Cecoslovacchia a Monaco.

La cosa la si doveva risolvere tra potenze, con l'Italia (e l'UE) come mediatori.
E la trattativa doveva essere su più vasta scala: dando ai russi i territori russofoni, accettando la sfera d'influenza russa nella regione ed eliminando le pagliacciate delle sanzioni, in cambio di una convergenza di interessi nel ridimensionare la Cina nell'estremo oriente per evitare un'escalation che porterebbe davvero ad una guerra mondiale.

Qui andava fatta politica estera nel senso vero del termine, su vasta scala.
E i russi sarebbero stati a sentire ben volentieri, perché l'Estremo Oriente preoccupa tutti.
Sacrificare un paese insignificante come l'Ucraina in cambio di una stabilità internazionale era uno scambio che tutto sommato si poteva (e doveva) fare.
Adesso invece la situazione si complica, perché stai spingendo Mosca tra le braccia di Pechino, e inoltre, con la figuraccia che ha fatto Biden con l'Ucraina, dove ha fatto finta di abbaiare e di minacciare la guerra mondiale, salvo poi non dichiararla mai, non avrà più la credibilità internazionale di affrontare le tensioni a Taiwan, qualora si arrivasse alle armi.

E se anche in quello scenario dovessi intervenire, come lo spiegheresti al mondo, dopo che hai fatto il codardo con Kiev? Ammetteresti di fatto quello che qui dentro sto dicendo fin dall'inizio: che dell'Ucraina non te ne fregava niente, ma era solo una questione strategica in chiave anti-russa. Ovvero martellarsi le palle per fare dispetto alla moglie.

E per quanto riguarda le favole: la Russia ha fatto quello che ha fatto perché così ha creato un precedente, cosa molto più importante di Kiev.
Ha fatto capire al mondo che lo status quo voluto fortemente da Washington non è immutabile come si crede, e che gli americani sono disposti a sacrificarlo in nome dei loro interessi.
QUESTO vale più di ogni uomo morto sul campo, da un punto di vista politico, perché è un'arma di ricatto usabile in diverse trattative cruciali.


----------



## Milanoide (6 Maggio 2022)

Quindi gli USA torneranno ad uno splendido isolazionismo, tutti i revisionisti avranno mano libera e noi fra decrescita demografica e migrazioni massicce diventiamo preda/meta.
Inutile contare sui miopissimi sovranisti.
Bene ma non benissimo.
SI dovrà sperare in un pangolino infetto per tenere tutti a casa propria?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina piuttosto che lasciare Odessa ai russi, si auto annienta.
> 
> Ma vi pare che possa esistere l' Ucraina senza sbocco sul.mare con tutte le materie prime che esporta?
> 
> Non accetterà mai con le buone, e avrebbe ragione al 300%


La Russia proverà a prenderla militarmente.


----------



## hakaishin (6 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Russia proverà a prenderla militarmente.


Sono d’accordo. Lo faranno. Non è detto che magari ci riescano eh, ma faranno di tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Maggio 2022)

Stavo pensando che se per caso scoppiasse un olocausto nucleare, in questo momento a salvarsi sarebbe la feccia dell'Isola dei Famosi.

Questo mondo è profondamente ingiusto


----------



## Blu71 (6 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando che se per caso scoppiasse un olocausto nucleare, in questo momento a salvarsi sarebbe la feccia dell'Isola dei Famosi.
> 
> Questo mondo è profondamente ingiusto



Se devo sopravvivere con loro meglio l’estinzione


----------



## Riccardo88 (7 Maggio 2022)

Non farti prendere troppo dal buon senso Zelensky, hai cacciato i ruski da Kiev, da Sumy, da Mykolaiv, sei vicinissimo a Kherson, hai quasi cacciato i ruski da Karkhov, ruski che nel frattempo si stanno dissanguando per conquistare 1 o 2 villaggeti al giorno nel Donbass.
Il buon senso non funziona con gli orchi, armamenti pesanti stanno arrivando o stanno arrivando da tutto il mondo, evidentissimo che la guerra sta prendendo un altra piega. 
Non avere il buonissimo senso di offrire la Crimea, della quale a nessuno frega più niente in Ucraina, perché così il tuo buon senso passa per vittoria ruska nel multiverse del Putler, oppure è quello il tuo piano Zelensky, far si che i ruski attacchino ancora con più foga e muiano in massa in attacchi alla catzum, per poi puntare dritto verso di loro con le nuove armi di uncle Sam?


----------



## Albijol (7 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Russia proverà a prenderla militarmente.


Servirebbe la mobilitazione generale...con l'attuale dispiegamento di forze le stanno prendendo pure a nord est di Kharkiv, dove gli ukraini in una settimana hanno riconquistato km e km di terre.


----------



## Albijol (7 Maggio 2022)

Cmq il Pentagono ha dichiarato che non gli risulta che la nave Makarov sia affondata.


----------



## Riccardo88 (7 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Servirebbe la mobilitazione generale...con l'attuale dispiegamento di forze le stanno prendendo pure a nord est di Kharkiv, dove gli ukraini in una settimana hanno riconquistato km e km di terre.


Solo oggi i ruski hanno perso 18 carri armati, documentati visualmente da Oryx (l'Olanda ha 18 carri armati in tutto il suo arsenale)
Quelli che hanno perso e che non sono documentati sono sicuramente di più.
Ma l'Ucraina sta perdendo la guerra eh..


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina con questo governo pur firmando una neutralità resterà comunque una nazione amica dell'Occidente.


più che l'amico occidentale mi sembra l'utile idiota contro Putin.
temo per gli ucraini che quando si spegneranno i riflettori sarà notte fonda...spesso le cose peggiori accadono senza copertura mediatica e senza l'attenzione pubblica morbosa vedi per esempio Donbass.
non penserete certo che passeremo anni con l'80% dei notiziari sull'Ucraina...quando ci sarà una nuova emergenza saranno abbandonati, come già successo in tutte le altre guerre, e diventeranno più poveri di quanto già non fossero


----------



## ignaxio (7 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me la ragionate troppo in modo calcistico “sta vincendo, sta perdendo” in guerra perdono sempre entrambi le parti, soprattutto quando non c’è un netto dominio per qualcuno. I piccoli vantaggi eventualmente territoriali vengono bilanciate dalla decrescita economica e dai rapporti internazionali del futuro.

Metti caso che la Russia conquista tutto il sud ha vinto? Nì perché le sanazioni e l’embargo la renderanno comunque più povera.

Metti che l’Ucraina si riprende l’est e entra in Europa in futuro? Comunque il PIL ormai avrà dei buchi spaventosi.

Insomma, in questo mondo globalizzato resta l’unica verità: la scelta SCELLERATA russofona di cominciare questa guerra che poteva d arle benefici solo se instaurava il regime politico in 4-5 giorni, ma si erano fatti male i conti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Maggio 2022)

In questo momento non ci sono vincitori e vinti in senso assoluto.

L'Ucraina ha il vantaggio del difensore, la Russia ha il vantaggio di un parco mezzi sterminato (per lo piu residuati sovietici, ma tant'è) e moltissimi uomini da poter gettare nel tritacarne (ma non tanti quanti pensate voi, soprattutto se parliamo di soldati addestrati a dovere).
Entrambi i contendenti stanno avendo grossi problemi economici, con la fondamentale differenza che Washington ha aperto una lifeline con l'Ucraina, di fatto sostenendo il loro sforzo bellico e con la promessa di inondarli di soldi per la ricostruzione.

La Russia ha piu risorse, certo, ma non ha questa fortuna e la sua economia sta andando in frantumi (la perdita di PIL nel 2022 è stimata nel -10/12%...) , oltre a dover sostenere pesanti perdite che sono sempre piu difficili da giustificare all'opinione pubblica (vi prego non guardate i "sondaggi di gradimento" per Putin fatti in Russia, valgono come la carta igienica) al di fuori di una vittoria totale che appare sempre piu difficile da raggiungere. 

Al momento, considerando i piani originali russi (blitzkrieg con presa di Kiev, liquidazione di Zelensky, occupazione immediata dell'est con folle festanti ad accogliere i liberatori e ritorno in pompa magna del pagliaccio Yanukovich), la guerra è stata un disastro.
Ora sta tutto nel capire quanto Putin sarà abile a vendere alla propria opinione pubblica e al resto del mondo un palese cambio di piani dopo aver toccato con mano l'impossibilità di raggiungere una vittoria totale come un trionfo spettacolare. 
Dovrà vendere al suo popolo che Crimea, Donbass e poco altro (Odessa non gliela daranno mai, al massimo Kherson e zone limitrofe) valga bene decine di migliaia di morti e lo stato di paria economico e internazionale. 

Ah, e aggiungo: credere che la Cina abbia il benchè minimo interesse a tenere in piedi la Russia riempendola di soldi con tutto quello che c'è alla base dei rapporti tra i due paesi significa credere nelle favole.


----------



## Albijol (7 Maggio 2022)

Cmq abbattuta una nave da sbarco russa ormeggiata all'isola dei Serpenti. Questa volta per davvero, c'è la prova visiva del solito drone turco


----------



## Albijol (7 Maggio 2022)

Sul canale Telegram gestito dai mercenari di Wagner scrivono: "serve la mobilitazione di almeno 600k uomini o altrimenti perdiamo la guerra".


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Secondo me la ragionate troppo in modo calcistico “sta vincendo, sta perdendo” in guerra perdono sempre entrambi le parti, soprattutto quando non c’è un netto dominio per qualcuno. I piccoli vantaggi eventualmente territoriali vengono bilanciate dalla decrescita economica e dai rapporti internazionali del futuro.
> 
> Metti caso che la Russia conquista tutto il sud ha vinto? Nì perché le sanazioni e l’embargo la renderanno comunque più povera.
> 
> ...



Le guerre, quasi tutte, si fanno per ragioni economiche. Alla fine ne trae vantaggio solo chi riesce a non farsi coinvolgere troppo.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2022)

Letta, Segretario del PD, contro Orban: Mi scandalizza l’atteggiamento dell’Ungheria.


----------



## vota DC (7 Maggio 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Solo oggi i ruski hanno perso 18 carri armati, documentati visualmente da Oryx (l'Olanda ha 18 carri armati in tutto il suo arsenale)
> Quelli che hanno perso e che non sono documentati sono sicuramente di più.
> Ma l'Ucraina sta perdendo la guerra eh..


A inizio aprile ne aveva perso un totale di 676


----------



## Sam (7 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Secondo me la ragionate troppo in modo calcistico “sta vincendo, sta perdendo” in guerra perdono sempre entrambi le parti, soprattutto quando non c’è un netto dominio per qualcuno. I piccoli vantaggi eventualmente territoriali vengono bilanciate dalla decrescita economica e dai rapporti internazionali del futuro.


In guerra chi vince ha l'economia sostenuta dai costi bellici che vengono addebitati al vincitore. Si chiamano riparazioni di guerra, che spesso richiedono, a garanzia del pagamento, ipoteche su territori la cui ricchezza vale (anche in prospettiva) quanto il debito e gli interessi maturati. Vedasi la Saar e la Renania e l'ipoteca che gli Alleati della Prima Guerra Mondiale ebbero a garanzia del pagamento dei debiti.
E la storia dei rapporti internazionali è una bugia colossale. I rapporti internazionali vengono portati avanti da mera convenienza e opportunismo, non da ideologia.
Il nemico di ieri è l'amico di oggi, se strategicamente conveniente.
E questo vale in particolare quando i rapporti diplomatici sono tra potenze che detengono poteri di rilievo, come il veto alle Nazioni Unite.
Ci sono degli equilibri che vanno mantenuti, e nessuno si metterà a sabotarli per l'Ucraina. L'ho già detto, ed è il motivo per il quale Zelensky è praticamente un morto che cammina. Putin vale più di mille badanti in cerca di marito, da un punto di vista politico.



ignaxio ha scritto:


> Metti caso che la Russia conquista tutto il sud ha vinto? Nì perché le sanazioni e l’embargo la renderanno comunque più povera.


Ma quali sanzioni? Ma quale embargo?
Ma ragazzi, sul serio: ma ci credete davvero a queste robe?
Le sanzioni sono DA SEMPRE uno strumento inutile attuato per far finta di dare fastidio.
Sono state fasulle e ininfluenti contro l'Italia ai tempi della Società delle Nazioni e sono fasulle contro la Russia.
Le sanzioni ci sono dal 2014, dai tempi di Maidan e degli omini verdi in Crimea, e, al netto della propaganda filo-americana, la Russia è ancora lì. Non è fallita ieri, non fallisce oggi, non fallisce domani e non fallisce nemmeno tra dieci anni. Se pensate questo, vuol dire che non avete proprio ben chiaro come funzionano i rapporti internazionali, del perché le potenze rivali sono necessarie soprattutto a chi le combatte per mantenere una sorta di multipolarismo funzionale alla propaganda, e di come i sistemi finanziari capitalisti basati sulla vendita di titoli di Stato rendono TUTTI schiavi degli altri. In sostanza, nessuno fa fallire nessuno perché sarebbe una reazione a catena. Ti ricordi della Lemahn Brothers e dell'effetto domino? Ecco, tanto per citare la Star con il ragù, immaginalo _come lo fai tu, ma più grande_.
Chi ci ha perso davvero siamo stati noi, che abbiamo dovuto smettere di fare affari.
Tra l'altro, tu pensi davvero che le potenze occidentali facciano un embargo vero a Putin, manco fosse un idiota che non conta nulla tipo il Caro Leader nordcoreano, a cui basta togliergli le forniture di emmenthal, per fargli un dispetto?
Se fai DAVVERO una politica ostracista nei confronti della Russia, Mosca ti taglia il gas in tempo zero. E LO FANNO, visto che sono stati quelli che senza farsi alcun problema hanno imposto l'obbligo del pagamento in rubli, pena il taglio della fornitura.
E chi si è appecorinato? Guarda caso chi le sanzioni le ha inviate. E si chiamano controsanzioni proprio per un motivo.

Tra l'altro, se volessi proprio far del male alla Russia, avresti potuto espellerla dall'ONU e dal Consiglio di Sicurezza, ma non lo fa nessuno. Così come non l'ha fatto nessuno con la Cina ai tempi del COVID.
Secondo te, perché? Perché l'espulsione di un paese a scopo ideologico, comporta un deterioramento serio dei rapporti internazionali, perché fa da tessera del domino: esce uno, escono gli altri.
E se cominciano ad uscire in tanti, l'ONU perde di senso, come fu per la SdN all'epoca che rimase il palcoscenico dove Francia e Impero Britannico se la cantavano e suonavano da soli, e di conseguenza si viene a minare lo status quo.
Ergo, il rischio di un conflitto di livello mondiale diventa assai più forte, perché si viene a minare la base di interesse comune, che permette alle relazioni internazionali di progredire.

Quindi basta con questa storia dell'embargo e della rottura diplomatica. Nessuno ha rotto e nessuno romperà mai le relazioni con Mosca.
Ribadisco: l'Ucraina non conta niente, poiché ha solo il compito di essere il mezzo di propaganda per dare l'impressione al mondo (o meglio, alla Cina) di stare impegnandosi contro chi mina gli interessi americani.
Il problema è che la credibilità occidentale è già andata a farsi benedire, nel momento in cui saresti potuto intervenire, se davvero ti interessava l'Ucraina nella NATO e nell'UE, ma non l'hai fatto.
Se ne è andata a farsi benedire nel momento in cui avresti dovuto prendere decisioni serie nei confronti della Russia, ma intanto continui ad andarci a letto.

La politica estera non è un tifo calcistico o mossa da sensibilità verso qualche profugo ucraino minorenne che non mangia e beve dalle pozzanghere. La politica estera è mossa da cinismo e opportunismo.
E lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta: la Russia vale di più dell'Ucraina.

Tu pensi davvero che solo perché la Von Der Layen, che conta quanto il fruttivendolo sotto casa mia, dice che non bisogna commerciare con i Russi, allora le cose cambino?
Questo mondo è ben più grande dell'UE. E anche nella stessa UE le cose non sono così lineari, vedasi Orban, ma anche l'ENI e le grandi compagnie energetiche, che con i Russi continuano a fare affari.
E secondo te, questi fanno affari senza che i governi lo sappiano? Certo che no. Gli affari vengono fatti con la CONNIVENZA dei governi, che si riempiono la bocca di embargo e sanzioni solo per propaganda. Ovvero per far credere a ignaxio di MilanWorld che l'Occidente sta combattendo per la libertà e la democrazia, quando la verità è ben altra, e i nostri avi latini la conoscevano molto bene: _pecunia non olet._



ignaxio ha scritto:


> Metti che l’Ucraina si riprende l’est e entra in Europa in futuro? Comunque il PIL ormai avrà dei buchi spaventosi.


Il PIL dell'Ucraina, guerra o pace che sia, varrà sempre zero.
Sono paesi poveri e saranno paesi poveri.



ignaxio ha scritto:


> Insomma, in questo mondo globalizzato resta l’unica verità: la scelta SCELLERATA russofona di cominciare questa guerra che poteva d arle benefici solo se instaurava il regime politico in 4-5 giorni, ma si erano fatti male i conti.


Pensare di vincere una guerra in 4-5 giorni vuol dire averla combattuta solo su Call of Duty.
Le guerre hanno sempre una durata, perché non stai combattendo contro qualche zulù con arco e frecce e che si rifocilla a colpi di banane. Ma con uomini armati, che, per quanto possano avere armamenti inferiori, hanno dalla loro la conoscenza geografica del territorio e un orgoglio da difendere, oltre che le pallottole.
Detto ciò, se si pensa che la guerra la si vinca soltanto con la forza delle armi, allora vuol dire non aver studiato abbastanza la storia.
Le vittorie tattiche sono vittorie importanti tanto quanto la resa incondizionata, perché sono situazioni di stallo che fanno soltanto male a chi le subisce.
E l'Ucraina ne sta subendo una in maniera evidente, perché sta resistendo solo perché a Zelensky gli hanno detto "_ti posso offrire fucili nordviet. Mai stati sparati. Solo buttati._" (cit.)
Senza i nostri fucili sarebbero già belli che morti.
Come dissi già in un post precedente, è mero accanimento terapeutico. Ed avrà fine quando per Washington non avrà più senso mantenere il burattino ballerino e dovrà salvaguardare gli interessi USA in altro modo. Per adesso gli va bene così.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta, Segretario del PD, contro Orban: Mi scandalizza l’atteggiamento dell’Ungheria.


Zitto pagliaccio, prendi e porta a casa.
Meno male che gente come Orban


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta, Segretario del PD, contro Orban: Mi scandalizza l’atteggiamento dell’Ungheria.


posso capire dica ciò su altri argomenti per tenere il personaggio, ma sull'energia è talmente semplice e razionale che non è possibile dar torto ad Orban e chiunque altro si limiti a narrare i fatti

non è che siccome uno ha un atteggiamento meno succube verso Bruxelles allora non ha ragione pure quando dice 2+2=4

poi bisognerebbe anche ragionare semmai sul fatto che annunciare l'uscita dal petrolio a tot.mesi o anni potrebbe anche far cambiare i prezzi vigenti, se non hai un prezzo fisso per contratto


----------



## Swaitak (7 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> posso capire dica ciò su altri argomenti per tenere il personaggio, ma sull'energia è talmente semplice e razionale che non è possibile dar torto ad Orban e chiunque altro si limiti a narrare i fatti
> 
> non è che siccome uno ha un atteggiamento meno succube verso Bruxelles allora non ha ragione pure quando dice 2+2=4


che poi non capisco questa sua strategia '' elettorale'' , penso che il primo pensiero dell'italiano sia il proprio portafogli al momento, e quindi Orban è incontestabile come dici.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> posso capire dica ciò su altri argomenti per tenere il personaggio, ma sull'energia è talmente semplice e razionale che non è possibile dar torto ad Orban e chiunque altro si limiti a narrare i fatti
> 
> non è che siccome uno ha un atteggiamento meno succube verso Bruxelles allora non ha ragione pure quando dice 2+2=4
> 
> poi bisognerebbe anche ragionare semmai sul fatto che annunciare l'uscita dal petrolio a tot.mesi o anni potrebbe anche far cambiare i prezzi vigenti, se non hai un prezzo fisso per contratto



Letta ha solo voluto evidenziare la sua “fedeltà“ al capo Biden.


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta ha solo voluto evidenziare la sua “fedeltà“ al capo Biden.


anche se per scandalizzarlo basterebbe vedere un politico che persegue l'interesse nazionale, a differenza del suo partito


----------



## Sam (7 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> posso capire dica ciò su altri argomenti per tenere il personaggio, ma sull'energia è talmente semplice e razionale che non è possibile dar torto ad Orban e chiunque altro si limiti a narrare i fatti
> 
> non è che siccome uno ha un atteggiamento meno succube verso Bruxelles allora non ha ragione pure quando dice 2+2=4
> 
> poi bisognerebbe anche ragionare semmai sul fatto che annunciare l'uscita dal petrolio a tot.mesi o anni potrebbe anche far cambiare i prezzi vigenti, se non hai un prezzo fisso per contratto


Letta mente sapendo di mentire, visto che sa benissimo che la politica di Orban non è poi diversa da quella effettiva italiana, che prevede l'acquisto del gas russo alle condizioni russe, sebbene ci sia il no di Bruxelles.
Solo che Orban ha compiuto il peccato più grande di tutti: ha detto l'ovvio ad alta voce.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche se per scandalizzarlo basterebbe vedere un politico che persegue l'interesse nazionale, a differenza del suo partito



Il PD attuale non ha nulla più a che vedere con la sinistra. È diventato il partito più asservito agli USA.


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Letta mente sapendo di mentire, visto che sa benissimo che la politica di Orban non è poi diversa da quella effettiva italiana, che prevede l'acquisto del gas russo alle condizioni russe, sebbene ci sia il no di Bruxelles.
> Solo che Orban ha compiuto il peccato più grande di tutti: ha detto l'ovvio ad alta voce.


anche in altri paesi è stato detto in pubblico, solo che in Ungheria non ci sono dei bastioni americani come qui e in Germania a minacciare ritorsioni
così come se Conte e Salvini non perdono le posizioni caute sull'invio di armi pesanti sine die finiranno nella black list americana, per cui non verranno considerati atlantisti e infine esclusi dalla politica estera


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Letta, Segretario del PD, contro Orban: Mi scandalizza l’atteggiamento dell’Ungheria.


Chiunque dia pisellate in faccia a letta e alla "guerra costi quel che costi" va sempre ammirato. Chi vuole la guerra si armi e vada, con tutte le conseguenze del caso, altrimenti muti e pensate piuttosto al cesso di paese in cui vivete ed avete contribuito a renderlo cesso


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In questo momento non ci sono vincitori e vinti in senso assoluto.
> 
> L'Ucraina ha il vantaggio del difensore, la Russia ha il vantaggio di un parco mezzi sterminato (per lo piu residuati sovietici, ma tant'è) e moltissimi uomini da poter gettare nel tritacarne (ma non tanti quanti pensate voi, soprattutto se parliamo di soldati addestrati a dovere).
> Entrambi i contendenti stanno avendo grossi problemi economici, con la fondamentale differenza che Washington ha aperto una lifeline con l'Ucraina, di fatto sostenendo il loro sforzo bellico e con la promessa di inondarli di soldi per la ricostruzione.
> ...


Il problema è che c'è chi crede alle favole, pensando che i Cinesi (o avevo letto addirittura gli Indiani ) aiuteranno gli "amici" Russi e che le sanzioni non conteranno nulla. Un Paese come la Russia che basa il proprio PIL sulle risorse si ritrova improvvisamente tagliato fuori dal principale mercato internazionale, ma non preoccupiamoci, questo fatto non porterà a spiacevoli conseguenze per loro... solo per noi


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il problema è che c'è chi crede alle favole, pensando che i Cinesi (o avevo letto addirittura gli Indiani ) aiuteranno gli "amici" Russi e che le sanzioni non conteranno nulla. Un Paese come la Russia che basa il proprio PIL sulle risorse si ritrova improvvisamente tagliato fuori dal principale mercato internazionale, ma non preoccupiamoci, questo fatto non porterà a spiacevoli conseguenze per loro... solo per noi



Onestamente l' ho sempre sospettato di Cina e India.

Poi quando Lavrov le ha NOMINATE direttamente, da sospetto mi è venuta quasi certezza.

Poi quello che c' è dietro esattamente non lo so.

Ad ogni modo, il fatto che Cina e India non abbiano nemmeno CONDANNATO l'invasione dell' Ucraina, è un fatto oggettivo e secondo me non trascurabile.

Condannare all' ONU non significava sanzionare o dichiarare guerra alla Russia o dare armi all' Ucraina, semplicemente condannare il gesto come sbagliato.

Quindi non mi sbilancerei sulle mosse, interessi e accordi che ci sono dietro.

Almeno, non ancora.

In 80 giorni di guerra leggo un pò troppe sentenze definitive.

Gli eventi maturano nel tempo, a volte mesi a volte anni.


----------



## jumpy65 (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Significa che le cose si stanno mettendo male per loro, altro che vittoria dell'Ucraina.


le cose non potranno mai mettersi bene per l'Ucraina. L'unica via è l'accordo che è quello che voleva la Russia e quello che di doveva fare dall'inizio.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Onestamente l' ho sempre sospettato di Cina e India.
> 
> Poi quando Lavrov le ha NOMINATE direttamente, da sospetto mi è venuta quasi certezza.
> 
> ...


Seriamente credi a quel che racconta Lavrov?
I Cinesi sicuramente sosterranno la Russia, ma pensando ai propri interessi, quindi resterà un bagno di sangue per l'economia del micro-zar.
Abbiamo già visto come si comportano gli amici di Mao quando investono nei Paesi all'estero.

L'India per quale ragione geopolitica-storica dovrebbe sostenere la Russia?
Stanno semplicemente facendo i loro interessi, perchè l'Europa ha alzato il livello delle sanzioni e Putin e soci stanno con l'acqua alla gola.
L'India si muove col beneplacito degli USA (ovviamente, visto che solo l'export in Usa ed Inghilterra valle 4 volte quello in Cina e 15 volte quello in Russia) .
Acquisteranno e raffineranno petrolio deprezzato, come fanno da tempo nei Paesi Arabi (tutti sostenuti dagli USA) e manterranno gli accordi sul gas visti i recenti investimenti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2022)

*Stoltenberg sulle aperture di Zelensky: "I membri della Nato non accetteranno mai l'annessione illegale della Crimea. Ci siamo sempre opposti al controllo russo su parti del Donbass nell'Ucraina orientale.
La Nato non vede alcun cambiamento nella strategia nucleare di Mosca ed è determinata ad aiutare l'Ucraina finché il presidente Vladimir Putin continuerà la guerra, anche se ci vorranno mesi o anni."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg sulle aperture di Zelensky: "I membri della Nato non accetteranno mai l'annessione illegale della Crimea. Ci siamo sempre opposti al controllo russo su parti del Donbass nell'Ucraina orientale.
> La Nato non vede alcun cambiamento nella strategia nucleare di Mosca ed è determinata ad aiutare l'Ucraina finché il presidente Vladimir Putin continuerà la guerra, anche se ci vorranno mesi o anni."*



Va beh, buonanotte.


----------



## Sam (7 Maggio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il problema è che c'è chi crede alle favole, pensando che i Cinesi (o avevo letto addirittura gli Indiani ) aiuteranno gli "amici" Russi e che le sanzioni non conteranno nulla.


Visto che si fa chiaramente riferimento al mio post, io non ho mai detto che i cinesi aiutano i russi.
Ho detto che la situazione in Ucraina fa da apripista perché crea un precedente, e di fatto spinge Mosca tra le braccia di Pechino, perché anziché far convergere gli interessi della Russia in chiave anticinese, li si sta spingendo in chiave antiamericana.
Il che non vuol dire volersi bene. Vuol dire che il nemico del mio nemico è mio amico. Ed in geopolitica è un modo di pensare piuttosto frequente, quando gli interessi convergono.
O forse pensi che gli Alleati della Prima e della Seconda Guerra Mondiale siano stati spinti da mero altruismo, visto che si odiavano a vicenda?

Se si studiasse la Storia, ma lo si facesse seriamente e non la si leggesse da Topolino, ci sono corsi e ricorsi storici in cui più potenze approfittano di uno status quo compromesso per perseguire mire di espansione nelle rispettive aree di competenza. Si potrebbe anche citare il Congresso di Vienna, dove un abile Tallyerand sfruttò un contrasto tra potenze per porre la Francia, paese sconfitto, in uno status di mediatore, facendole guadagnare più prestigio internazionale di quanto ne avessero i vincitori delle guerre napoleoniche.
Tra l'altro, sempre se si studiasse la storia, ci si renderebbe conto che le sanzioni sono da sempre un modo più propagandistico che pratico per fare del male ad un paese, soprattutto perché poi chi emana le sanzioni è il primo ad aggirarle.
E GUARDA CASO è ciò che sta succedendo con la Russia, dove la stessa UE prima la sanziona, e poi ci fa affari.

Ma capisco che il tifo da stadio sia più emotivamente appagante del guardare in faccia la realtà.



Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Un Paese come la Russia che basa il proprio PIL sulle risorse si ritrova improvvisamente tagliato fuori dal principale mercato internazionale, ma non preoccupiamoci, questo fatto non porterà a spiacevoli conseguenze per loro... solo per noi


Tagliata fuori? E da cosa, di grazia?
A me risulta che la stessa UE stia PAGANDO in rubli il gas come richiesto da Mosca.
E mi risulta che l'Ungheria abbia detto no al blocco petrolifero.

Ma secondo qualcuno è tagliata fuori.
Mi sa che qua le pillole non le prende solo nonno Biden.


----------



## vota DC (7 Maggio 2022)

L'India sta con la Russia perché gli Usa hanno scelto lo scorpione pakistano....che sta con la Russia in quanto scorpione. Basta leggere qualsiasi media vicino a Biden e ai nostri pidioti che frigna contro il presunto complotto islamofobo del premier indiano.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg sulle aperture di Zelensky: "I membri della Nato non accetteranno mai l'annessione illegale della Crimea. Ci siamo sempre opposti al controllo russo su parti del Donbass nell'Ucraina orientale.
> La Nato non vede alcun cambiamento nella strategia nucleare di Mosca ed è determinata ad aiutare l'Ucraina finché il presidente Vladimir Putin continuerà la guerra, anche se ci vorranno mesi o anni."*




Ma no, gli USA vogliono la pace e non stanno usando l’Ucraina.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Molto furbo Piotr, molto furbo.
> Ho già capito che sta facendo.
> 
> Un pò in ritardo.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg sulle aperture di Zelensky: "I membri della Nato non accetteranno mai l'annessione illegale della Crimea. Ci siamo sempre opposti al controllo russo su parti del Donbass nell'Ucraina orientale.
> La Nato non vede alcun cambiamento nella strategia nucleare di Mosca ed è determinata ad aiutare l'Ucraina finché il presidente Vladimir Putin continuerà la guerra, anche se ci vorranno mesi o anni."*



Ecco, perché Piotr ho detto fosse un furbacchione.


----------



## Sam (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg sulle aperture di Zelensky: "I membri della Nato non accetteranno mai l'annessione illegale della Crimea. Ci siamo sempre opposti al controllo russo su parti del Donbass nell'Ucraina orientale.
> La Nato non vede alcun cambiamento nella strategia nucleare di Mosca ed è determinata ad aiutare l'Ucraina finché il presidente Vladimir Putin continuerà la guerra, anche se ci vorranno mesi o anni."*


Questo è esattamente ciò che dicevo io quando scrissi che, una volta arrivati ai trattati di Pace, UE e NATO dovranno prendere atto dell'annessione e, a livello ONU, ratificarla.
Il problema, che a molti sfugge, è che una volta ratificata l'annessione, cadono anche le sanzioni, perché quelle del 2014 sono state emanate in conseguenza all'annessione non riconosciuta della Crimea, e quelle del 2022 cadono perché in caso di trattato di Pace riconosciuto internazionalmente e in particolar modo dai due contendenti, non puoi continuare a sanzionare.

Ma sono io che credo alle favole...


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Questo è esattamente ciò che dicevo io quando scrissi che, una volta arrivati ai trattati di Pace, UE e NATO dovranno prendere atto dell'annessione e, a livello ONU, ratificarla.
> Il problema, che a molti sfugge, è che una volta ratificata l'annessione, cadono anche le sanzioni, perché quelle del 2014 sono state emanate in conseguenza all'annessione non riconosciuta della Crimea, e quelle del 2022 cadono perché in caso di trattato di Pace riconosciuto internazionalmente e in particolar modo dai due contendenti, non puoi continuare a sanzionare.
> 
> *Ma sono io che credo alle favole... *



Non sei l’unico che crede alle favole. Ci sono anche quelli che credono che gli USA siano dei benefattori e non abbiamo alcuna responsabilità per questa crisi mondiale


----------



## Sam (7 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non sei l’unico che crede alle favole. Ci sono anche quelli che credono che gli USA siano dei benefattori e non abbiamo alcuna responsabilità per questa crisi mondiale


E guarda caso sono gli stessi che scrivevano che i Russi le stavano prendendo continuamente, stavano finendo le munizioni, che la Russia sarebbe fallita all'apertura della borsa ecc.
Oggi invece si dice che è ancora presto per parlare.

Mi ricorda tanto la scena di Bud Spencer e Terence Hill in Altrimenti ci Arrabbiamo


----------



## hakaishin (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg sulle aperture di Zelensky: "I membri della Nato non accetteranno mai l'annessione illegale della Crimea. Ci siamo sempre opposti al controllo russo su parti del Donbass nell'Ucraina orientale.
> La Nato non vede alcun cambiamento nella strategia nucleare di Mosca ed è determinata ad aiutare l'Ucraina finché il presidente Vladimir Putin continuerà la guerra, anche se ci vorranno mesi o anni."*


Vabbè questi sono pazzi come Putin. Non c’è soluzione vogliono la guerra.
A questo punto speriamo che zelensky venga esautorato e qualcuno con un briciolo di ragione in Ucraina metta fine a tutto


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vabbè questi sono pazzi come Putin. Non c’è soluzione vogliono la guerra.
> A questo punto speriamo che zelensky venga esautorato e qualcuno con un briciolo di ragione in Ucraina metta fine a tutto



Zelensky per gli USA è insostituibile…


----------



## Swaitak (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg sulle aperture di Zelensky: "I membri della Nato non accetteranno mai l'annessione illegale della Crimea. Ci siamo sempre opposti al controllo russo su parti del Donbass nell'Ucraina orientale.
> La Nato non vede alcun cambiamento nella strategia nucleare di Mosca ed è determinata ad aiutare l'Ucraina finché il presidente Vladimir Putin continuerà la guerra, anche se ci vorranno mesi o anni."*


finalmente i buoni escono allo scoperto


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> finalmente i buoni escono allo scoperto



Molti di noi li hanno scoperti da tempo


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg sulle aperture di Zelensky: "I membri della Nato non accetteranno mai l'annessione illegale della Crimea. Ci siamo sempre opposti al controllo russo su parti del Donbass nell'Ucraina orientale.
> La Nato non vede alcun cambiamento nella strategia nucleare di Mosca ed è determinata ad aiutare l'Ucraina finché il presidente Vladimir Putin continuerà la guerra, anche se ci vorranno mesi o anni."*


rifai il referendum con tutti gli osservatori internazionali, tanto il risultato è scontato, così diventa legalissimo
e visto che stai, fai cambiare anche la costituzione ucraina...tanto sono abituati a plasmarla ignorando l'opposizione, ora messa al bavaglio totale perchè o segui il presidente o sei filorusso criminale non essendoci mezze misure secondo loro

per quanto riguarda invece le conquiste di quest'anno, sono conquiste di guerra da cui non si torna indietro
mi risulta che il mondo riconosca le conquiste di guerra israeliane


----------



## vota DC (7 Maggio 2022)

Israele ha tornato indietro il Sinai però.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Visto che si fa chiaramente riferimento al mio post, io non ho mai detto che i cinesi aiutano i russi.
> Ho detto che la situazione in Ucraina fa da apripista perché crea un precedente, e di fatto spinge Mosca tra le braccia di Pechino, perché anziché far convergere gli interessi della Russia in chiave anticinese, li si sta spingendo in chiave antiamericana.
> Il che non vuol dire volersi bene. Vuol dire che il nemico del mio nemico è mio amico. Ed in geopolitica è un modo di pensare piuttosto frequente, quando gli interessi convergono.
> O forse pensi che gli Alleati della Prima e della Seconda Guerra Mondiale siano stati spinti da mero altruismo, visto che si odiavano a vicenda?
> ...


Non mi riferivo al tuo post, neppure lo avevo letto perchè già sapevo come la pensassi sulla questione ucraina ed i margini di discussione prossimi allo 0.

Leggendo la tua replica, mi sono fermato al: "Se si studiasse la Storia, ma lo si facesse seriamente e non la si leggesse da Topolino"; sei un maleducato, credo sia inutile ragionare con un fenomeno da tastiera che si atteggia da saputello. Buona vita nel tuo mondo parallelo.


----------



## Sam (7 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> rifai il referendum con tutti gli osservatori internazionali, tanto il risultato è scontato, così diventa legalissimo
> e visto che stai, fai cambiare anche la costituzione ucraina...tanto sono abituati a plasmarla ignorando l'opposizione, ora messa al bavaglio totale perchè o segui il presidente o sei filorusso criminale non essendoci mezze misure secondo loro


Andris, è propaganda.
Non possono dire che sono disposti ad accettare il fatto compiuto perché sarebbe ammettere la sconfitta.
Faranno finta di fare i patrioti fino all'ultimo, poi di fronte al fatto compiuto dei trattati di pace, faranno spallucce e accetteranno lo status quo che si verrà a creare.
D'altronde, se ai due contendenti sta bene che in Donbass e Crimea batta bandiera russa, non è che Washington può non riconoscere la cosa.
Però, è chiaro che adesso non puoi dirlo. Sono dichiarazioni di facciata per mantenere la propria posizione internazionale.



Andris ha scritto:


> per quanto riguarda invece le conquiste di quest'anno, sono conquiste di guerra da cui non si torna indietro
> mi risulta che il mondo riconosca le conquiste di guerra israeliane


Beh, non è detto.
Questo va sulla base dei trattati di Pace.
Zelensky ha fatto capire che accetterebbe una "resa con l'onore delle armi", come si dice in gergo tecnico, ovvero accetta una cessazione delle ostilità e la perdita di Crimea e Donbass. Se Putin accettasse la cosa, ritirerebbe le truppe dietro la (nuova) frontiera.
Chiaro che se invece Putin optasse per la resa incondizionata dell'Ucraina, a quel punto è molto probabile che il fronte diventerebbe la nuova linea di frontiera.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Maggio 2022)

*Calma, rispettate le opinioni di tutti.
I post polemici o intolleranti dopo questo intervento verranno cancellati e sanzionati.*


----------



## fabri47 (7 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg sulle aperture di Zelensky: "I membri della Nato non accetteranno mai l'annessione illegale della Crimea. Ci siamo sempre opposti al controllo russo su parti del Donbass nell'Ucraina orientale.
> La Nato non vede alcun cambiamento nella strategia nucleare di Mosca ed è determinata ad aiutare l'Ucraina finché il presidente Vladimir Putin continuerà la guerra, anche se ci vorranno mesi o anni."*


Alla fine il problema non è Zelensky (è un povero burattino), ma gli USA che palesemente spingono per il conflitto, al di là delle follie di Putin.


----------



## Sam (7 Maggio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo al tuo post, neppure lo avevo letto perchè già sapevo come la pensassi sulla questione ucraina ed i margini di discussione prossimi allo 0.
> 
> Leggendo la tua replica, mi sono fermato al: "Se si studiasse la Storia, ma lo si facesse seriamente e non la si leggesse da Topolino"; sei un maleducato, credo sia inutile ragionare con un fenomeno da tastiera che si atteggia da saputello. Buona vita nel tuo mondo parallelo.


Purtroppo per te io non vivo in nessuna dimensione parallela e non sono un saputello.
Certo, ti potrà sembrare tale, visto che sono solito fare spesso paragoni con avvenimenti storici più o meno conosciuti ai più, ma la realtà è che io metto in discussione sempre le mie conoscenze. Per questo leggo moltissimo materiale storiografico, anche contrario al mio modo di vedere le cose.

Il problema è che qui dentro si fa partigianeria spicciola, usando termini bambineschi come Putler, accostando personaggi storici del tutto differenti.
E la cosa più divertente è che se chiedessi davvero cosa sia il nazionalsocialismo o chi fosse Adolf Hitler, il massimo della risposta che riceverei è Olocausto, guerra e il diario di Anna Frank, perché così avete letto sul libro di scuola elementare e l'avete ripetuto a pappagallo.
E usate la stessa superficialità quando parlate di geopolitica.
C'è gente qui dentro che scriveva che a breve sarebbe arrivato lo Zio Sam a risolvere la situazione, spaccando massicci ed elefanti.
Beh direi che fino ad ora non si è fatto vivo nessuno. O forse il problema è che Nonno Biden non trova più il costume da ultimo dei mohicani che ha usato lo scorso carnevale?
Non sono certo io ad aver tirato botti parlando di fallimento, PIL e quant'altro. Siete stati voi.
E quanto ci scommettiamo che, se le cose finiscono diversamente come avevate previsto, sparirete tutti quanti e non ne parlerete più, un po' come si sta facendo oggi con il COVID?

Forse, se si fosse più cauti con le sparate, e si facesse meno tifo da stadio, le discussioni sarebbero anche più amichevoli.
Però, mi sarei anche stancato di passare per quello che vive sulla luna da gente la cui massima aspirazione di discussione è "Persona X è pazza".


----------



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Alla fine il problema non è Zelensky (è un povero burattino), ma gli USA che palesemente spingono per il conflitto, al di là delle follie di Putin.



Putin non è pazzo, è un dittatore. Gli USA hanno investito troppi soldi in Ucraina per accettare che Putin ne esca vincitore.


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beh, non è detto.
> Questo va sulla base dei trattati di Pace.
> Zelensky ha fatto capire che accetterebbe una "resa con l'onore delle armi", come si dice in gergo tecnico, ovvero accetta una cessazione delle ostilità e la perdita di Crimea e Donbass. Se Putin accettasse la cosa, ritirerebbe le truppe dietro la (nuova) frontiera.
> Chiaro che se invece Putin optasse per la resa incondizionata dell'Ucraina, a quel punto è molto probabile che il fronte diventerebbe la nuova linea di frontiera.


e' stato già comunicato chiaramente che Mariupol diventerà parte del Donbass indipendente, così come altre conquiste saranno inglobate.
non ciarlerebbero di riconquista se fosse possibile tornare indietro in sede diplomatica, non manderebbero gente a morire da Kiev


----------



## Swaitak (7 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Alla fine il problema non è Zelensky (è un povero burattino), ma gli USA che palesemente spingono per il conflitto, al di là delle follie di Putin.


è un problema per i poveri cittadini Ucraini, e mi fa paura pensare che lo saremmo pure noi nella stessa situazione


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

La Stampa oggi



>


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il problema è che c'è chi crede alle favole, pensando che i Cinesi (o avevo letto addirittura gli Indiani ) aiuteranno gli "amici" Russi e che le sanzioni non conteranno nulla. Un Paese come la Russia che basa il proprio PIL sulle risorse si ritrova improvvisamente tagliato fuori dal principale mercato internazionale, ma non preoccupiamoci, questo fatto non porterà a spiacevoli conseguenze per loro... solo per noi





>


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

*sondaggio appena effettuato in Austria

1)vorreste che l'Austria entrasse nella NATO ?

Favorevole 14%

Contrario 75%


2)vorreste l'Ucraina in Europa politica?

Favorevole 38%

Contrario 46%*


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

*Vice primo ministro di Kiev

"Tutte le donne, i bambini e gli anziani sono stati evacuati dall'acciaieria assediata Azovstal a Mariupol"*


bene, è ora di salutare per sempre chi si trova nelle fogne con buona pace delle mogli che sfilano a Kiev e da Vespa


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

*Ambasciata russa a Berlino:

"Un potenziale attacco terroristico contro giornalisti russi e le loro famiglie che vivono in un complesso residenziale di proprietà della Russia è stato sventato a Berlino il 6 maggio*

*E' stata lanciata una bottiglia contro una finestra di uno degli appartamenti e successivamente è stato trovato nelle vicinanze un grande contenitore pieno di un liquido non specificato con una bottiglia di plastica e una bombola di gas con fili annessi ad essa. *
*La polizia ha evacuato i residenti ed ha disinnescato sul posto l'ordigno esplosivo improvvisato.*

*L'ambasciata ha inviato una nota al ministero degli Esteri tedesco chiedendo che i responsabili vengano identificati."*


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

*quotidiano turco Star:*

*"Esperti militari e analisti della difesa hanno affermato che è improbabile che la Turchia consegni i suoi S-400 agli Stati Uniti

Secondo alcuni resoconti dei media greci, gli americani stanno facendo pressioni sulla Grecia affinché fornisca aiuti militari a Kiev e invii i missili di difesa S-300 di fabbricazione russa, che sono nell'arsenale delle forze armate greche, in Ucraina.

La parte greca sostiene di aver già aiutato l'Ucraina con i suoi mezzi.

Il motivo principale per cui gli Stati Uniti e l'Ucraina stanno cercando armi russe è la loro capacità di integrarsi istantaneamente nell'arsenale ucraino e di individuare molti obiettivi, inclusi i missili da crociera avanzati della Russia.

Dal mese scorso, la Slovacchia ha inviato i suoi sistemi di difesa aerea S-300 in Ucraina.

Gli Stati Uniti, che vogliono una mossa simile dalla Grecia, aumentano costantemente la pressione affinché Atene dica di sì e affinché l'S-300 greco venga trasferito in Ucraina.*
*La Grecia, d'altra parte, avrebbe detto "siamo minacciati", adducendo la Turchia come motivo, e non ha accolto gentilmente l'offerta."*


----------



## Andris (7 Maggio 2022)

*Andrey Turchak, importante esponente di Russia Unita, sui territori conquistati:*

*"La Russia è qui per restare per sempre. 
Non ci dovrebbero essere dubbi su questo. *
*Non ci sarà alcun ritorno al passato"


riguardo Kherson, prima grande centro a cadere:*

*"Vivremo insieme ucraini e russi, svilupperemo questa regione ricca, ricca di patrimonio storico, ricca di persone che vivono qui*

*Mosca apre un centro umanitario per cibo, medicine e generi di prima necessità"*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Secondo alcuni resoconti dei media greci, gli americani stanno facendo pressioni sulla Grecia affinché fornisca aiuti militari a Kiev e invii i missili di difesa S-300 di fabbricazione russa, che sono nell'arsenale delle forze armate greche, in Ucraina.
> 
> La parte greca sostiene di aver già aiutato l'Ucraina con i suoi mezzi.
> 
> Il motivo principale per cui gli Stati Uniti e l'Ucraina stanno cercando armi russe è la loro capacità di integrarsi istantaneamente nell'arsenale ucraino e di individuare molti obiettivi, inclusi i missili da crociera avanzati della Russia.*



Mi auguro che se un giorno dovessero partire i famosi confetti,gli USA siano i primi a subirne le conseguenze.
Arroganti e pretenziosi come nessuno.
La loro marionetta Zelensky sta imparando molto bene.


----------



## Andris (8 Maggio 2022)

*il presidente Hartung di Bosch, gigante industriale tedesco:*

*"Sicuramente ci aspetta una grande recessione, ma quello che vediamo è solo l'inizio.*
*C'è ancora una domanda travolgente a causa della crisi del Covid, che però sta per abbandonarci*

*Per un po' tempo la domanda reggerà, anche mentre assistiamo all'aumento dei tassi di interessi e all'aumento dei prezzi, ma ad un certo punto, non sarà solo una crisi dell'offerta, ma anche una crisi della domanda e a quel punto saremo certamente in una profonda recessione"*


nel mentre il "nostro" Bonomi: "Signorsì presidente Draghi"


----------



## vota DC (8 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *quotidiano turco Star:*
> 
> *"Esperti militari e analisti della difesa hanno affermato che è improbabile che la Turchia consegni i suoi S-400 agli Stati Uniti
> 
> ...


Ahahah finirà con Biden che compra sottobanco armi alla Russia per poter armare gli ucraini....e al netto di ciò la sua politica estera risulterebbe il suo punto forte dato il disastro totale della politica interna.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *sondaggio appena effettuato in Austria
> 
> 1)vorreste che l'Austria entrasse nella NATO ?
> 
> ...


Grande Austria!


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2221



Quindi almeno ora è chiaro che Zelensky non decide nulla.


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi almeno ora è chiaro che Zelensky non decide nulla.


speravo fosse chiaro da subito ma come sempre , ci vuole tempo e pazienza.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> speravo fosse chiaro da subito ma come sempre , ci vuole tempo e pazienza.



A tanti è sempre stato chiaro.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi almeno ora è chiaro che Zelensky non decide nulla.


Cosa che si è sempre saputa del resto...ma tanto vedrai che chi negava prima negherà l'evidenza anche adesso


----------



## ignaxio (8 Maggio 2022)

Mi gioco 2 centesimi che non ha detto così visto che nessuna fonte seria ha riferito queste parole.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Cosa che si è sempre saputa del resto...ma tanto vedrai che chi negava prima negherà l'evidenza anche adesso



La propaganda ha fatto bene il suo lavoro.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Mi gioco 2 centesimi che non ha detto così visto che nessuna fonte seria ha riferito queste parole.



La cifra in gioco è tale che si vede che hai fiducia nella Nato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi almeno ora è chiaro che Zelensky non decide nulla.



Ora bisognerà fare un altro piccolo passo e capire che sono gli USA,in primis,a non voler intavolare alcun discorso di pace.
A loro questa guerra giova (economicamente e militarmente) e non rinunceranno per nulla al mondo.

Ma prima o poi arriveranno anche loro a capirlo e poi usciranno fuori dicendo : "ma questo già si sapeva"  
Tutte cose già viste con il covid.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ora bisognerà fare un altro piccolo passo e capire che sono gli USA,in primis,a non voler intavolare alcun discorso di pace.
> A loro questa guerra giova (economicamente e militarmente) e non rinunceranno per nulla al mondo.
> 
> Ma prima o poi arriveranno anche loro a capirlo e poi usciranno fuori dicendo : "ma questo già si sapeva"
> Tutte cose già viste con il covid.



A molti è sempre stato chiaro chi sono i veri protagonisti di questa guerra.


----------



## ignaxio (8 Maggio 2022)

Addirittura il fatto quotidiano storpia ancora di più con *Nato: “La Crimea è nostra” *


----------



## ignaxio (8 Maggio 2022)

Mi sono fatto un giro di fonti diverse e in realtà ha detto che “i membri NATO non accetteranno annessioni *illegali *della Crimea ”, cioè che non siano concordate con l’Ucraina.

Poi le altre parole di 
Stoltenberg «Letztlich müssen aber die ukrainische Regierung und das ukrainische Volk souverän entscheiden, wie eine Friedenslösung aussehen kann.
Das können wir nicht tun.» Che vuol dire più o meno: «Infine, però, il governo ucraino e il popolo ucraino devono decidere sovranamente quale può essere una soluzione per la pace. Non possiamo farlo noi.»

Insomma.. si son scordati tutti di riportarlo. thats Italì

Tralatro avevo dato per scontato (mi sembrava più verosimile) anche le parole di Zelensky ma anche quelle palesemente storpiate se vedete il video dell’intervista dice dice che accetterebbe l pace solo se i Russi rientrano alle loro posizioni del 23 febbraio (cioè quando controllavano la Crimea).
Vabbè.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *A molti* è sempre stato chiaro chi sono i veri protagonisti di questa guerra.



Non basta,devono capirlo tutti.
E possibilmente prima che ci tirino dentro in un conflitto nucleare.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non basta,devono capirlo tutti.
> E possibilmente prima che ci tirino dentro in un conflitto nucleare.



Che lo capiscono su questo forum poco importa. Il problema è che non lo vogliono capire i leader europei che è necessario abbandonare le politiche scellerate degli USA.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> *Mi sono fatto un giro di fonti diverse e in realtà ha detto che “i membri NATO non accetteranno annessioni illegali della Crimea ”, cioè che non siano concordate con l’Ucraina.*
> 
> Poi le altre parole di
> Stoltenberg «Letztlich müssen aber die ukrainische Regierung und das ukrainische Volk souverän entscheiden, wie eine Friedenslösung aussehen kann.
> ...



Ma a quale titolo la Nato si arroga il diritto di decidere cosa è legale o cosa no? È illegale cosa non piace agli USA?


----------



## ignaxio (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma a quale titolo la Nato si arroga il diritto di decidere cosa è legale o cosa no? È illegale cosa non piace agli USA?


Illegale è tutto ciò che “non sia ci corcordato con un trattato”.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Illegale è tutto ciò che “non sia ci corcordato con un trattato”.



Quindi se Zelensky vuole trattare la cessione della Crimea può farlo senza chiedere il permesso agli USA.


----------



## ignaxio (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi se Zelensky vuole trattare la cessione della Crimea può farlo senza chiedere il permesso agli USA.


Così dicono.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi se Zelensky vuole trattare la cessione della Crimea può farlo senza chiedere il permesso agli USA.


Certo come no


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Maggio 2022)

Manco se ve lo dicono in faccia ci arrivate. Che spasso  
Evviva San Elensky, Evviva lo zio Sammeh


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

*Cingolani: 
"Siamo in un'economia di guerra. In questa economia di guerra alcuni Paesi saranno molto più colpiti da queste scelte energetiche di altri". 

"Il rigassificatore lo piazzeremo nel posto che ci permetterà di fare più in fretta.
Nel primo semestre del 2023 dovrà essere al lavoro".

"Nel 2001 il 25% del gas era prodotto in Italia, nel 2021 siamo arrivati al 3%. Abbiamo ridotto la produzione, ma non è servito a nulla: l'abbiamo sostituito con il gas importato. Non solo non abbiamo decarbonizzato nulla, ma abbiamo avuto un impatto maggiore sull'ambiente per il trasporto, abbiamo finanziato altri Paesi e abbiamo indebolito le imprese".

"Abbiamo garantito 25 miliardi di metri cubi di gas, ma ci vorrà un po' per far partire queste forniture. Dal 2024 in poi si raggiungerà il valore di regime.
I punti fondamentali sono i prossimi 6-8 mesi. Dovesse esserci uno stop di fornitura russa ora, in tempi brevi, sarebbe un problema per il prossimo inverno. 
Se (la fornitura) si dovesse interrompere prima, arrivare all'inverno con gli stoccaggi vuoti sarebbe un problema".*


----------



## Swaitak (8 Maggio 2022)

Si vede che Cingolani non è un politico, anche se un pò il bavaglio glielo mettono.

A proposito di filantropi alla Richard Wright e cantanti vari... Bono Vox e The Edge hanno sfilato a Kiev con un concerto nella metropolitana


----------



## Raryof (8 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2221


Guerra finire quando Usa dire.
C'è voglia di pace.


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Maggio 2022)

e come per la geoignegneria, anche per questo sono d'accordo col generale Mini:
“Sciogliere la Nato perchè è diventata una minaccia alla sicurezza in Europa”​


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Molti di noi li hanno scoperti da tempo


Da secoli direi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2221


Questo non mi sorprende...
ma almeno mette in luce del perché non ha preso solo il Donbass.. voi che dite ? Oppure è sempre pazzo e non è stato costretto a iniziare tutto questo?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma a quale titolo la Nato si arroga il diritto di decidere cosa è legale o cosa no? È illegale cosa non piace agli USA?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quindi se Zelensky vuole trattare la cessione della Crimea può farlo senza chiedere il permesso agli USA.


No impossibile se no gli scudi antimissili se ne ritornano a casa.. i pazzi sono i russi mi raccomando eh non noi che seguiamo i veri pazzi americani al devastò più totale!


----------



## vota DC (8 Maggio 2022)

Stoltenberg è norvegese.....a fine novembre il gasdotto che fornisce persino i polacchi è pronto e voglio vendere a prezzo più alto dei russi. Se Zelensky fa la pace con i russi regalando la Crimea io elettore norvegese piuttosto mando le mie forze armate vestite da russi ad attaccare l'Ucraina.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma a quale titolo la Nato si arroga il diritto di decidere cosa è legale o cosa no? È illegale cosa non piace agli USA?



Concordo totalmente.

Ma mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere la stessa determinazione nel denunciare la Russia che vuole decidere cosa devono fare in Ucraina e non solo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo totalmente.
> 
> Ma mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere la stessa determinazione nel denunciare la Russia che vuole decidere cosa devono fare in Ucraina e non solo.


con la differenza che loro ci sono entrati in guerra e gli obiettivi di guerra li decidono loro.. gli obiettivi della Nato invece ? ci sono? eppure non avendo dei diritti su cosa fare in casa loro.. mi piacerebbe vederli scritti nero su bianco una buona volta! 
che ci deve fare la Nato con la Crimea?


----------



## Controcorrente (8 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> con la differenza che loro ci sono entrati in guerra e gli obiettivi li decidono loro.. gli obiettivi della Nato invece ? ci sono? eppure non avendo dei diritti su cosa fare in casa loro.. mi piacerebbe vederli scritti nero su bianco una buona volta! che ci deve fare la Nato con la Crimea?


Ah quindi la Russia ha diritto perché ha sganciato due bomboni, ucciso dei civili, mandato al martirio 25.000 soldati e dunque può decidere il destino dell’Ucraina, mica come quelli della Nato che nemmeno hanno lanciato un missile.

La NATO la direzione la ha ben chiara ed esplicita, se voi non gli credete può essere un problema di comunicazione o di comprensione, non certo di chiarezza: i confini dell’Ucraina non si modificano unilateralmente. Non è mai stato detto che se Zelensky firma un trattato di pace che prevedere la cessione di un territorio la NATO si oppone (ma veramente MAI detto). Gli unici che hanno diritto di decidere sono gli Ucraini e il loro governo. Al momento vi assicuro che siamo distantissimi dal punto in cui il popolo Ucraino vuole arrendersi a questo ricatto (per fortuna, anche nostra, perché come ne uscirà Putin è il vero aspetto che condizionerà le nostre vite e la nostra economia in futuro, non mandare due cannoni in più o no rinunciare alle sanzioni).


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Vice primo ministro di Kiev
> 
> "Tutte le donne, i bambini e gli anziani sono stati evacuati dall'acciaieria assediata Azovstal a Mariupol"*
> 
> ...


Ci sono anche i fanti di marina ucraini nell'Azovstal, non solo la Azov, tra l'altro i marines sono anche di più.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Cingolani:
> "Siamo in un'economia di guerra. In questa economia di guerra alcuni Paesi saranno molto più colpiti da queste scelte energetiche di altri".
> 
> "Il rigassificatore lo piazzeremo nel posto che ci permetterà di fare più in fretta.
> ...


Perché la produzione italiana di gas è passata dal 25% al 3% ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Maggio 2022)

Ma avete sentito la conferenza stampa di Stoltenberg o prendete solo quello che fa più comodo? Ha detto che la NATO non accetterà alcuna annessione illegale della Crimea che non sia ratificata da un trattato internazionale avallato dal governo ucraino.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Ah quindi la Russia ha diritto perché ha sganciato due bomboni, ucciso dei civili, mandato al martirio 25.000 soldati e dunque può decidere il destino dell’Ucraina, mica come quelli della Nato che nemmeno hanno lanciato un missile.
> 
> La NATO la direzione la ha ben chiara ed esplicita, se voi non gli credete può essere un problema di comunicazione o di comprensione, non certo di chiarezza: i confini dell’Ucraina non si modificano unilateralmente. Non è mai stato detto che se Zelensky firma un trattato di pace che prevedere la cessione di un territorio la NATO si oppone (ma veramente MAI detto). Gli unici che hanno diritto di decidere sono gli Ucraini e il loro governo. Al momento vi assicuro che siamo distantissimi dal punto in cui il popolo Ucraino vuole arrendersi a questo ricatto (per fortuna, anche nostra, perché come ne uscirà Putin è il vero aspetto che condizionerà le nostre vite e la nostra economia in futuro, non mandare due cannoni in più o no rinunciare alle sanzioni).


Hahaha io rido perché loro realmente non decidono niente.. vediamo se la NATO si smaschera da sola e se capiterà.. sarei curioso di leggerti.. e no ! se 2 paesi entrano uno stato di guerra ci entrano per degli obiettivi e dissapori non risolvibili con la diplomazia.. e questo dissapunto va risolto con dei trattati oppure con la conquista! mi sembra di scrivere l'ovvio..

I terzi partecipanti non devono *Esistere !!!*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma avete sentito la conferenza stampa di Stoltenberg o prendete solo quello che fa più comodo? Ha detto che la NATO non accetterà alcuna annessione illegale della Crimea che non sia ratificata da un trattato internazionale avallato dal governo ucraino.


Dopo che il presidente ucraino ha detto di essere favorevole a questa opportunità  ma voi siete un super fan service delle coincidenze per caso? Credete veramente che non ci sia un richiamo della Nato ??
Qua siamo sul livello del: Obama è venuto a Roma per fare visita al primo ministro e non perché si parlava di calare gli F35


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Dopo che il presidente ucraino ha detto di essere favorevole a questa opportunità  ma voi siete un super fan service delle coincidenze per caso? Credete veramente che non ci sia un richiamo della Nato ??


Stoltenberg e Zelensky hanno detto la stessa cosa sostanzialmente. A meno che io non sia diventato improvvisamente analfabeta, cosa che dubito altamente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stoltenberg e Zelensky hanno detto la stessa cosa sostanzialmente. A meno che io non sia diventato improvvisamente analfabeta, cosa che dubito altamente.


perché manifestare la contrarietà finendo nel dire che però decidono loro.. se tu non c'entri un fico secco da queste discorsi? il bisogno di dire la stessa cosa... dove nasce ? perché farla? utilità ? scusami se non credo al " ribadire l'ovvio" sia la risposta a tutto ciò

Visto anche che in 1 delle 2 non è ben vista eh 

oppure aiuta il dialogo tra questi 2 ? io non credo


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> perché manifestare la contrarietà finendo nel dire che però decidono loro.. se tu non c'entri un fico secco da queste discorsi? il bisogno di dire la stessa cosa... dove nasce ? perché farla? utilità ? scusami se non credo al " ribadire l'ovvio" sia la risposta a tutto ciò
> 
> Visto anche che in 1 delle 2 non è ben vista eh
> 
> oppure aiuta il dialogo tra questi 2 ? io non credo


Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza. Al netto del fatto che questo ricercare continuamente l'unico colpevole nella NATO sta scadendo nel ridicolo, ma ormai a leggere certi commenti l'andazzo è questo.


----------



## Sam (8 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma avete sentito la conferenza stampa di Stoltenberg o prendete solo quello che fa più comodo? Ha detto che la NATO non accetterà alcuna annessione illegale della Crimea che non sia ratificata da un trattato internazionale avallato dal governo ucraino.


Sono d'accordo con quanto dici, ed è di fatto ciò che ho detto io qualche post più dietro.

Però, onestamente, fa un po' ridere come adesso siano tutti pronti ad accettare una risoluzione internazionale, quando la scelta del popolo della Crimea era stata palesata già 8 anni fa.
Diciamo che è un po' uno scaricabarili, Darren. Una mossa da paraculi per trovare il modo di ammettere il dato di fatto che è tale da quasi un decennio, e per la quale hai inviato sanzioni, a questo punto ingiuste.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con quanto dici, ed è di fatto ciò che ho detto io qualche post più dietro.
> 
> Però, onestamente, fa un po' ridere come adesso siano tutti pronti ad accettare una risoluzione internazionale, quando la scelta del popolo della Crimea era stata palesata già 8 anni fa.
> Diciamo che è un po' uno scaricabarili, Darren. Una mossa da paraculi per trovare il modo di ammettere il dato di fatto che è tale da quasi un decennio, e per la quale hai inviato sanzioni, a questo punto ingiuste.



La Crimea è stata occupata illegalmente, il referendum che hanno effettuato è stato una pagliacciata, con questo non voglio dire che la volontà della popolazione non sia quella di stare nella Russia per carità, però non si può dire che le modalità siano state giuste.

La Russia si comporta come un bambino viziato, perdi territori ratificati da trattati che hai tu stesso firmato salvo pentirsene qualche decennio dopo perché quel territorio non è più sotto la tua sfera d'influenza.

La NATO e l'Ucraina propongano pubblicamente una conferenza internazionale per risolvere tutte le questioni, così da mettere la Russia con le spalle al muro, se rifiutano restano gli unici a volere davvero la guerra. 
Purtroppo però temo proprio che questa guerra giovi anche alla NATO ed agli USA in particolare.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Concordo totalmente.
> 
> Ma mi sarebbe piaciuto leggere la stessa determinazione nel denunciare la Russia che vuole decidere cosa devono fare in Ucraina e non solo.



Per me Russia ed USA pari sono. Stati irrispettosi della sovranità altrui.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me Russia ed USA pari sono. Stati irrispettosi della sovranità altrui.



Certo, mettiamo sia cosi.

Ciò non toglie, che mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere condanne cosi dure e ferme anche verso la Russia.


----------



## Sam (8 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Crimea è stata occupata illegalmente, il referendum che hanno effettuato è stato una pagliacciata, con questo non voglio dire che la volontà della popolazione non sia quella di stare nella Russia per carità, però non si può dire che le modalità siano state giuste.


No, chiaro.
Però il punto è che si sapeva benissimo qual era la volontà della popolazione.
A che pro continuare a non riconoscere la cosa, per poi arrivare a renderti conto che se vai nei trattati di pace con i russi, dovrai riconoscerlo per forza?

Cioè, la questione è: se non era giusto ieri, non è giusto neanche oggi, no?
Alla fine sei arrivato alla guerra per poi riconoscere un dato di fatto?



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Russia si comporta come un bambino viziato, perdi territori ratificati da trattati che hai tu stesso firmato salvo pentirsene qualche decennio dopo perché quel territorio non è più sotto la tua sfera d'influenza.
> 
> La NATO e l'Ucraina propongano pubblicamente una conferenza internazionale per risolvere tutte le questioni, così da mettere la Russia con le spalle al muro, se rifiutano restano gli unici a volere davvero la guerra.
> Purtroppo però temo proprio che questa guerra giovi anche alla NATO ed agli USA in particolare.


Non credo che la Russia si fermi, a questo punto.
Secondo me, c'è la ghiotta occasione di portarsi a casa ben più del Donbass e di vedersi riconosciuta la Crimea.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, mettiamo sia cosi.
> 
> Ciò non toglie, che mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere condanne cosi dure e ferme anche verso la Russia.



Io rispondo per me e mi pare di aver sempre sempre detto che la Russia è retta da un dittatore. Non ho alcuna difficoltà a condannarne la politiche espansionistiche da chiunque vengano attuate, Russia compresa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> No, chiaro.
> Però il punto è che si sapeva benissimo qual era la volontà della popolazione.
> A che pro continuare a non riconoscere la cosa, per poi arrivare a renderti conto che se vai nei trattati di pace con i russi, dovrai riconoscerlo per forza?
> 
> ...


Perché sai meglio di me che finché non sei forzato fa comodo non riconoscere cambi territoriali unilaterali.


----------



## Sam (8 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché sai meglio di me che finché non sei forzato fa comodo non riconoscere cambi territoriali unilaterali.


Esatto, ed era proprio il punto che mi premeva sottolineare.
Alla fine della storia, le vere vittime sono i poveri disgraziati ucraini. Sedotti ed illusi di una vita nel mondo occidentale, se avessero imbracciato le armi contro i russi e se avessero resistito fino all'ultimo uomo, quando in realtà erano solo l'agnello sacrificale sull'altare della politica estera.


----------



## Raryof (8 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con quanto dici, ed è di fatto ciò che ho detto io qualche post più dietro.
> 
> Però, onestamente, fa un po' ridere come adesso siano tutti pronti ad accettare una risoluzione internazionale, quando la scelta del popolo della Crimea era stata palesata già 8 anni fa.
> Diciamo che è un po' uno scaricabarili, Darren. Una mossa da paraculi per trovare il modo di ammettere il dato di fatto che è tale da quasi un decennio, e per la quale hai inviato sanzioni, a questo punto ingiuste.


Quando la guerra, questa, finirà, si capirà bene come il conflitto sia stato ben voluto da tutti i partecipanti, attivi e non attivi, si capiranno bene i mandanti (basta leggere chi ha accordato quelle sanzioni propagandistiche) di questa guerra e si capirà ancora una volta che il mondo funziona sempre alla stessa maniera.
Abbiamo una NATO difensiva che ha bisogno di qualcuno che "offenda", gli americani hanno sempre lavorato, geopoliticamente, per creare delle situazioni che potessero portare a grossi vantaggi, quello primario ovviamente è la vendita di armi che generalmente si innesca bene con guerre a beduini o terroristi vari, ma si innesca ancora meglio se per decenni tenti il colpo grosso e sempre sperato, trovare un modo per mettere la Russia contro tutti, quale modo migliore se non una bella operazione fatta di tanti altri interessi proprio in Ucraina?
A loro della pace non frega nulla, gli serve che l'industria delle armi lavori, della pace non se ne fanno nulla, la pace è il peggior nemico degli americani perché un mondo in cui non esiste un impegno forte nella vendita di armi e quindi una ricerca della finta pace infinita non esiste, può esistere un certo tipo di propaganda che poi si impunta su un certo tipo di conflitto, quello ucraino ovviamente, visto che è in Europa, ha generato quello che è stato il bingo totale.
Bravi loro, hanno messo l'UE contro sé stessa forzandola a distaccarsi dal partner russo, hanno fatto in modo che l'Ucraina venisse rasa al suolo e dulcis in fundo hanno fatto credere al mondo che il vero mandante di questa guerra fosse il criminale Putin, spinto da chissà quale follia umana e non da interessi superiori, un mondo russofobo che è tornato filoamericano, visto che il pericolo cinese è dietro l'angolo perché non divertirsi ancora un po' in zone di grossissimo interesse strategico?
Ovviamente noi, non essendo paesi sovrani, non decidiamo nulla ma qui in Europa nessuno vuole fare la guerra ai russi, ecco perché esiste l'Ue, la Nato, perché noi non dobbiamo decidere nulla ma semplicemente osservare e schierarci con i buoni, lo dovevamo capire quando abbiamo ceduto sovranità monetaria, potevamo pensare come singoli, quanto meno a livello interno, su certe questioni, poi fine, totalmente commissariati, giusto per lavorare un giorno in meno e guadagnare come se si fosse lavorato un giorno in più.
Capito come funziona il mondo? lo si fa qui perché qui c'è e c'era ricchezza, la ricchezza è uno strumento potentissimo per portare avanti le narrative giuste, la ricchezza non prevede sovranità del popolo, un popolo ricco e sovrano? ma dove? no, esiste l'istituzione ricca e sana (non mischiante col popolo sporco) e il popolo bue e arraffone, se poi quel popolo bue ha il giusto per sopravvivere e mantenere tutti i costi, tutte le guerre, ancora meglio, ma senza sovranità, né sociale né economica, del resto ormai nemmeno uscire per strada è essere liberi, ci sono telecamere ovunque, anche in paesini sperduti chissà dove, non si è più liberi di decidere nulla, al massimo si fa story telling, try on haul, ci si racconta, ecco cosa serve, che ci si fissi sul nulla mentre viene tolto tutto e tutto ciò che è in movimento sarà tecnologizzato all'infinito per arrivare al controllo totale del popolo bue e addomesticato, alla fine la tecnologia a quello serve, ad ingabbiarti facendoti credere di essere libero e di poterti esprimere, sì certo, puoi fare un video dove spieghi che abbinamenti fare quando ti vesti.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Il Cancelliere tedesco Scholz: Non porteremo la Nato in guerra e non prenderemo alcuna decisione che porti la Nato in guerra. Questo resta.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Zelensky intervenuto al G7: l'obiettivo è il completo ritiro dei russi dall’Ucraina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky intervenuto al G7: l'obiettivo è il completo ritiro dei russi dall’Ucraina.



Il mio obiettivo è Miriam Leone.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il mio obiettivo è Miriam Leone.



Lo ritengo più facile


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky intervenuto al G7: l'obiettivo è il completo ritiro dei russi dall’Ucraina.


Allora il beppe grillo ucraino rimarrà deluso


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Allora il beppe grillo ucraino rimarrà deluso



Putin sta già preparando il ritiro e poi chiederà pubbliche scuse


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

Il G7 al termine della video call: Putin non deve vincere la guerra.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin sta già preparando il ritiro e poi chiederà pubbliche scuse


Beh mica vorrà contraddire zelensky


----------



## hakaishin (8 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il G7 al termine della video call: Putin non deve vincere la guerra.


I pacifistihhhhh


----------



## Blu71 (8 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> I pacifistihhhhh



Con queste dichiarazioni, per me, non fanno altro che aumentare la determinazione di Putin.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Maggio 2022)

Poi basate sul nulla..


----------



## admin (9 Maggio 2022)

Hanno scattato e creato il santino (con tanto di maglia che tra un pò troverete pure sulle bancarelle) da dare in pasto a tutti i media del padronato, che riportano l'immagine in apertura. Ve lo ricordate Cinico Tv? Io lo vedrei bene vicino a Rocco Cane


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2022)

Cominciata la parata intanto


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Hanno scattato e creato il santino (con tanto di maglia che tra un pò troverete pure sulle bancarelle) da dare in pasto a tutti i media del padronato, che riportano l'immagine in apertura. Ve lo ricordate Cinico Tv? Io lo vedrei bene vicino a Rocco Cane


Il nuovo gadget di repubblica in luogo della mascherina


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cominciata la parata intanto


secondo me il malato mentale non annuncia nulla di nefasto, se vorrà agire agirà


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> secondo me il malato mentale non annuncia nulla di nefasto, se vorrà agire agirà


Per adesso Putin sta sparando le solite fregnacce... Tipo che la Nato preparava l invasione della Russia attraverso l Ukraina..


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2022)

Discorso finito, deludente Putler.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per adesso Putin sta sparando le solite fregnacce... Tipo che *la Nato preparava l invasione della Russia attraverso l Ukraina*..


Spaventose queste uscite.

Mi preoccupano più della guerra in sè.


----------



## Swaitak (9 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Discorso finito, deludente Putler.


la solita propaganda che capovolge la realtà?


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Spaventose queste uscite.
> 
> Mi preoccupano più della guerra in sè.


Io devo capire se i russi si bevono veramente la storia della "guerra preventiva per proteggerci dalla Nato".


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> la solita propaganda che capovolge la realtà?


Sì niente annunci in pompa magna, niente minaccia nucleare, niente mobilitazione. Magari riparla a sorpresa a fine parata boh


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io devo capire se i russi si bevono veramente la storia della "guerra preventiva per proteggerci dalla Nato".


Probabilmente. La maggioranza di loro sono campagnoli ignoranti. Si sono bevuti le fregnacce sovietiche, che deve sembrargli sta roba?
Comunque solito discorso ridicolo di propaganda, menomale.
Tutte le boiate previste non si sono avverate…


----------



## hakaishin (9 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Spaventose queste uscite.
> 
> Mi preoccupano più della guerra in sè.


Che c’è di strano? Vive nel suo mondo come sempre. Classici discorsi da guerra fredda. Siamo in guerra fredda 2.0


----------

